# [Rappel]Licences Windows XP, Vista et leur utilisation via parallels et BootCamp



## Tarul (3 Décembre 2006)

Rappel sur les licences windows, et le piratage.

Bonjour à tous,

Ce post-it vise à faire un rappel sur les licences Windows et de l'utilisation légal de ce dernier sur nos Mac intel. Il existe 2 grandes familles de licence pour le grand public. Il y a les licences complètes et les licences oem(dit de manufacturier). 

Pour la grande majorité des Pc portables et des ordinateurs de bureau d'un grand fabriquant(HP,Dell &cie), il y a de bonne chance que vous ayez une licence oem. C'est marqué sur votre certificat d'authenticité où se trouve votre clé cd.

Où se trouve les différences entre les deux types de licence pour un même Système d'exploitation.

-Le prix : En effet, il varie du simple(pour la version oem) au double (version complète). Par exemple : 99&#8364; pour une oem d'XP Home et 269&#8364; pour la version complète. Pour les versions dites mise à jour depuis un ancien windows, le tarif est entre les deux.

La question que l'on est en droit de se poser c'est «*comment Microsoft justifie cette différence de prix*». La réponse, ce n'est pas en terme de fonctionnalité. Vous pouvez faire la même chose, que ce soit avec une version complète et qu'une version oem.  Par contre ce qui change c'est le cadre de son utilisation. Je vais parler surtout de la licence oem.

Les points importants :
-vous avez le droit de copier 1 seule fois windows pour par exemple intégré le dernier service pack. Le SP2 étant nécessaire pour nos mac intel selon apple(pourquoi je ne sais pas )
-*La licence n'est pas transférable d'un ordinateur à un autre!* En clair, vous n'avez pas le droit de reprendre votre windows de votre vieux portable pour l'installer sur votre Mac intel. A partir, de maintenant, tout poste/fil qui fera référence à une installation d'un windows provenant d'un autre ordinateur sera automatique supprimé.

Ce sont les points les plus importants, vis à vis de cette partie du forum.

Pour conclure sur cette partie, si vous souhaitez installer windows sur votre mac, vous devez acheter en même temps un windows oem, ou une version complète ultérieurement.

En ce moment, si vous acheter  un windows XP (voir les conditions d'achats), vous aurez droit à un coupon pour passer à Vista le 30 janvier.
En parlant de ce dernier, les Vista Home(basic et prenium) sont interdits à la virtualisation. Donc interdit de fonctionner légalement sous parallels. Les postes parlant de vista Home par parallels seront supprimés.
Enfin toujours pour vista, la virtualisation, et son utilisation par bootcamp, il vous faudra une licence par utilisation. 1 pour bootcamp, et 1 pour la machine virtuelle. Microsoft considérant une machine virtuelle comme un véritable ordinateur. Enfin, plus encore qu'avec XP, apple ne supporte pas Vista pour bootcamp. Idem, les triples(ou plus) boot ne sont pas supportés. Prenez bien que les versions stables de «boot loader», sauf si vous savez ce que vous faites.


Rappel à propos de  BootCamp :

Il s'agit d'un logiciel dit en béta, comme tout logiciel en beta, il est sujet à des bugs. Ces derniers peuvent être plus ou moins gênant. De plus, il n'y a pas de support actuellement, donc inutile d'appeler apple pour un problème lié a BootCamp. Avant toute manipulation penser à sauvegarder vos données.

J'en profite pour dire, la dernière version de parallels permet d'utiliser la partition de bootcamp comme machine virtuelle sous mac os X. Attention, il semblerait que cette fonctionnalité soit encore instable. C'est donc à vos risques et périls pour vos données!



Les sources : 

http://ccomb.free.fr/wiki/wakka.php?wiki=ResumeLicenceWindowsXPOEM
Le point sur Vista et la virtualisation : http://www.generation-nt.com/actualites/21407/vista-virtualisation-virtual-pc-express
http://akosh.pcinpact.com/actu/news/33002-vista-virtualisation-licence.htm

Je laisse cette discussion ouverte, pour permettre des remarques, des questions, ou des mises à jour du poste initial. Tous postes qui sortira de ce cadre sera supprimé.


Edit : suite à une discussion sur le forum et en interne avec les autres modérateurs. Je rajoute un rappel :

"Tous fils parlant des patchs no-cd(permettant d'executer un programme sans le cd original) sera supprimé sans avertissement."

Voilà Vista est sortis depuis quelques jours, et donc la question des licences pour vista peuvent se poser.

Voici un copier-coller d'un fil très intéressant venant de chez clubic.
Vous trouverez pas mal de point commun avec les versions XP, mais il y a des différences, je vous laisse les découvrir.
fil d'origine

Voici le lien vers les licences des produits Microsoft : http://www.microsoft.com/about/legal/useterms/default.aspx

Important MAJ 13/02/2008

Depuis quelques semaines, Microsoft à modifier les licences de vista pour permettre à toute les version d'être emulé sur une virtualisation.

Il reste des limitations, comme la lecture des médias protégés avec les DRM de MS. Les technos comme bitlocker sont aussi désactivés.

Licence de Vista SP1 Mise à jour.

Mais attention, les licences de Vista HOME Basic et Prenium version originale interdisent toujours la virtualisation



> Les licences pour Vista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


autre lien intéressant :
http://members.microsoft.com/partner/france/licences/licences/oem/default.aspx
http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Window...cryptage-microsoft-windows-sujet_262410_1.htm


RAPPEL : Les versions modifiées de windows comme Windows XP Ultimate 5.1( et autre LSD) seront considérés comme étant des versions pirates.


----------



## babouba (3 Décembre 2006)

Merci d'avoir regroup&#233; tout &#231;a, c'est quand m&#234;me bien compliqu&#233; !


----------



## divoli (3 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Enfin toujours pour vista, la virtualisation, et son utilisation par bootcamp, il vous faudra une licence par utilisation. 1 pour bootcamp, et 1 pour la machine virtuelle. Microsoft considérant une machine virtuelle comme un véritable ordinateur



Déjà là, cela ne me paraît plus compatible avec ça:
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=123357

Autrement dit (et dites moi si je me trompe), Parallel va proposer une fonction fort pratique mais qui ne sera pas utilisable avec une seule licence, à moins de tomber dans la plus totale illégalité. C'est quand même fort en chocolat.

Cher Tarul, je te souhaite bon courage, avec les (très nombreux) utilisateurs, qui seront coincés entre l'aspect pratique (réaliste) et l'aspect légal...


----------



## jeff34 (3 Décembre 2006)

Tarul, lorsque que tu dis que la virtualisation de Vista sera interdite pour les versions Home et Premium, t'appuies tu sur des informations officielles de Microsoft, dans ce cas peux-tu mettre le lien s'il te plait.
Parce que jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent, il me semble qu'il n'y a rien de bien clair &#224; ce sujet. Mais peut etre que je me trompe ou que j'ai rat&#233; un &#233;pisode.
De plus l'article de GeNT que tu cites parles de l'outil de virtualisation qui est int&#233;gr&#233; dans Vista (sauf les versions grand public). Donc de la possibilit&#233; de faire tourner des machines virtuelles sous Vista. Pas tout &#224; fait la meme chose que ce qui nous pr&#233;ocupe.
Merci de tes pr&#233;cisions.


----------



## Tarul (3 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Déjà là, cela ne me paraît plus compatible avec ça:
> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=123357
> 
> Autrement dit (et dites moi si je me trompe), Parallel va proposer une fonction fort pratique mais qui ne sera pas utilisable avec une seule licence, à moins de tomber dans la plus totale illégalité. C'est quand même fort en chocolat.
> ...


C'est une bonne question, effectivement maintenant parallels permet d'utiliser une partition bootcamp pour démarrer une machine virtuelle. La question est "est-ce que selon MS, c'est considérer comme une ou deux machine"? J'attend quelques retours et le temps de les vérifier. mais il semble que lors du premier boot de la VM Bootcamp dans parallels, windows demanderait(j'insiste, je n'ai pas encore eut l'occasion de vérifier) une réactivation. Si tel est le cas, le système d'activation va considérer que la configuration de la machine a changer. En effet, la configuration de la VM ne peut pas être égale à celle de bootcamp, et donc sera considéré comme une nouvelle machine. Et il n'est pas impossible qu'il faille 2 licence pour cette utilisation. Je vais surveiller l'actualité autour de cette fonctionnalité.




jeff34 a dit:


> Tarul, lorsque que tu dis que la virtualisation de Vista sera interdite pour les versions Home et Premium, t'appuies tu sur des informations officielles de Microsoft, dans ce cas peux-tu mettre le lien s'il te plait.
> Parce que jusqu'à présent, il me semble qu'il n'y a rien de bien clair à ce sujet. Mais peut etre que je me trompe ou que j'ai raté un épisode.
> De plus l'article de GeNT que tu cites parles de l'outil de virtualisation qui est intégré dans Vista (sauf les versions grand public). Donc de la possibilité de faire tourner des machines virtuelles sous Vista. Pas tout à fait la meme chose que ce qui nous préocupe.
> Merci de tes précisions.


Les liens de mes sources sont en base de mon poste sont issu des medias.
Je viens de trouver les details de la licences de vista sur le site de MS. Par exemple articel 7 de la Home Basic : 


> 4. USE WITH VIRTUALIZATION TECHNOLOGIES.  You may not use the software installed on the
> licensed device within a virtual (or otherwise emulated) hardware system.


En gros, pour cet exemple, on ne doit pas utiliser un licence installer sur un pc pour l'utiliser dans un soft de virtualisation. Je n'ai fait que survoler le pdf, mais le reste doit être là. pareil, faut que je trouve le temps de le décortiquer.

Le lien d'accès(en anglais) : http://download.microsoft.com/docum...lish_2cd69850-7680-4987-8b1e-59a3d405c074.pdf
je ne peux que vous conseiller d'aller faire un tour ici pour les autres produits de MS.


----------



## violon (17 Décembre 2006)

Avec une version complète a 280 euros, vous pensez que je peux l'installer une fois sur un mac avec BootCamp, et une 2è fois sur un autre mac avec Parallels et sans desinstallez le 1er?
merci de vos reponses


----------



## Tarul (17 Décembre 2006)

violon a dit:


> Avec une version complète a 280 euros, vous pensez que je peux l'installer une fois sur un mac avec BootCamp, et une 2è fois sur un autre mac avec Parallels et sans desinstallez le 1er?
> merci de vos reponses



Je vais le vérifier, mais normalement, c'est une licence par machine utilisée.


----------



## violon (17 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Je vais le vérifier, mais normalement, c'est une licence par machine utilisée.



merci Tarul, j'attends tes nouvelles. mais dans ce cas, pour quoi acheter la version complète s'il ne s'agit que la licence?


----------



## Tarul (17 Décembre 2006)

violon a dit:


> merci Tarul, j'attends tes nouvelles. mais dans ce cas, pour quoi acheter la version complète s'il ne s'agit que la licence?



techniquement parlant, il n'y a aucune différence entre un windows oem et un windows "complet".

Beaucoup switcheur (dont moi), avons encore des pc avec windows. et on aimerais réutiliser notre CD windows sur le mac. Après tout on a payé la licence avec le précédent ordinateur. Et le hic est là. 99% des ordinateurs sont vendus avec des licences oem, ces dernier étant bien moins cher. Le "prix" a payer est que la licence n'est pas transférable de ton pc à un autre légalement. comme c'est indiqué dans la licence d'utilisation. 

autre contrainte une licence oem n'est vendu qu'avec un pc neuf. Par exemple ldlc se réserve le droit de retirer de ta commande un windows oem si tu n'as pas pris un "pc" qui correspond a la vision de la licence windows(carte mère+proc+ram je crois). Donc si tu ne prend pas un windows oem a ton achat, plus tard tu dois prendre une licence complète pour rester dans la légalité.

Techniquement, il n'y a rien qui empêche l'installation(enfin il y a l'activation et le WGA qui vérife après la légalité de ta licence), légalement ce n'est pas la même chose.

J'ai déjà supprimer des postes qui parlait de licence oem venant d'autres pc pour être installé sur un mac. Macgénération a une ligne de conduite très stricte vis à vis du piratage. Car ce genre d'utilisation c'est du piratage.

J'espère avoir été clair, n'hésite pas si tu as d'autres questions.


----------



## violon (17 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> techniquement parlant, il n'y a aucune différence entre un windows oem et un windows "complet".
> 
> Beaucoup switcheur (dont moi), avons encore des pc avec windows. et on aimerais réutiliser notre CD windows sur le mac. Après tout on a payé la licence avec le précédent ordinateur. Et le hic est là. 99% des ordinateurs sont vendus avec des licences oem, ces dernier étant bien moins cher. Le "prix" a payer est que la licence n'est pas transférable de ton pc à un autre légalement. comme c'est indiqué dans la licence d'utilisation.
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup de ta réponse. Si j'ai bien compris quavec un Windows complet, je peux l'installer sur un autre ordi, à condition d'effacer lautre? c'est aussi le seul différence entre oem et complet?


----------



## Tarul (17 Décembre 2006)

violon a dit:


> Merci beaucoup de ta réponse. Si j'ai bien compris quavec un Windows complet, je peux l'installer sur un autre ordi, à condition d'effacer lautre? c'est aussi le seul différence entre oem et complet?



Pour les windows XP oui, mais pour les windows Vista, il y a des différences de licence notamment au niveau de la virtualisation. Mais le mieux, est d'aller lire les licences qui sont disponible sur le site de microsoft. Car légalement c'est important de le savoir.


----------



## Laurent38 (20 Décembre 2006)

Je n'ai aucun PC chez moi et je compte bientôt acheter un iMac Intel. Je n'ai pas bien compris les termes d'une licence OEM : puis-je acheter directement (après avoir acheté mon iMac) Windows XP en version OEM plutôt qu'en version classique ? Qu'est-ce que l'activation ? Quid de l'achat de XP d'occation, est-ce légal ?

Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## Tarul (21 Décembre 2006)

Laurent38 a dit:


> Je n'ai aucun PC chez moi et je compte bientôt acheter un iMac Intel. Je n'ai pas bien compris les termes d'une licence OEM : puis-je acheter directement (après avoir acheté mon iMac) Windows XP en version OEM plutôt qu'en version classique ? Qu'est-ce que l'activation ? Quid de l'achat de XP d'occation, est-ce légal ?
> 
> Merci de vos réponses !


une licence oem s'achète en même temps que l'ordinateur auquel la licence va être attachée. Les vendeurs de logiciel n'ont pas le droit de la vendre seule. Pour les macs, certains revendeurs font des bundles Mac-XP. mais j'ignore si cela se fait en france(avec la fnac, je pense que c'est possible).

l'activation est un processus qui se fait après l'installation de windows XP/2003/Vista, il permet en théorie a microsoft de vérifié la validité de ta licence. Pour XP, le nombre de réactivation est limité. La réactivation est nécessaire lorsque ton pc a subit des modifications internes(changement de DD, proco, cg....).On le voit parfois lorsque des personnes utilisent la partition Boocamp avec parallels. Les drm de windows utilisent aussi la configuration pour le calcul de a clé de cryptage et pour l'identification de la machine.

Un xp oem en occasion est illégale, car cette licence n'est pas transférable d'un pc à un autre. Je pense que seule les licences complètes sont revendable car elles ne sont pas attachée a une machine particulière(encore heureux vu le prix quasi astronomique de ces licences)


----------



## Laurent38 (21 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour ces éclaircissements  . En tout cas installer OS X est moins compliqué ...


----------



## Alkolic (3 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Enfin, plus encore qu'avec XP, apple ne supporte pas Vista pour bootcamp.



Il y a des bruits pourtant qui courent disant que Vista &#233;tait totalement g&#233;r&#233; par bootcamp. Mais ce ne sont que des rumeurs hein ? Et je n'oserai pas l'essayer chez moi avec une version "Enterprise"  car je ne sais pas si c'est l&#233;gal. 

Edit : remarquez la synchronisation avec l'heure du message d'avant -)


----------



## Tarul (4 Janvier 2007)

Alkolic a dit:


> Il y a des bruits pourtant qui courent disant que Vista était totalement géré par bootcamp. Mais ce ne sont que des rumeurs hein ? Et je n'oserai pas l'essayer chez moi avec une version "Enterprise"  car je ne sais pas si c'est légal.
> 
> Edit : remarquez la synchronisation avec l'heure du message d'avant -)



Bonjour,

quand je parle de support, je parle de support officiel d'apple. Normalement (et sauf changement du coté d'apple) la version définitive de bootcamp supporte uniquement XP SP2 comme l'indique la page web sur le produit.

Après certains arrive à faire fonctionner Vista, mais les résultats sont aléatoires et suivant les machines cela marche plus ou moins bien. enfin je crois avoir lu que les drivers d'apple refuse de s'installer, la seule solution est de partir a la chasse sur le web des drivers manquants.

@+


----------



## House M.D. (6 Janvier 2007)

Je confirme pour avoir essay&#233;, Vista fonctionne sur un MacBook Pro CoreDuo (pas Core2Duo), mais il faut aller p&#234;cher les drivers soi-m&#234;me... Impossible d'utiliser ceux d'Apple, ou alors en bidouillant l'install...


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Janvier 2007)

:modo: fin de la parenthèse, on revient au sujet : les licences


----------



## romaing34 (11 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> techniquement parlant, il n'y a aucune différence entre un windows oem et un windows "complet".
> 
> Beaucoup switcheur (dont moi), avons encore des pc avec windows. et on aimerais réutiliser notre CD windows sur le mac. Après tout on a payé la licence avec le précédent ordinateur. Et le hic est là. 99% des ordinateurs sont vendus avec des licences oem, ces dernier étant bien moins cher. Le "prix" a payer est que la licence n'est pas transférable de ton pc à un autre légalement. comme c'est indiqué dans la licence d'utilisation.
> 
> Techniquement, il n'y a rien qui empêche l'installation(enfin il y a l'activation et le WGA qui vérife après la légalité de ta licence), légalement ce n'est pas la même chose.



Juste pour signaler que j'avais un ordinateur portable HP équipé de Windows XP (licence OEM donc).
Peu après l'achat de mon macbook, ce portable a rendu l'âme, et j'ai voulu installer Windows avec Bootcamp avec cette licence.

Lors de l'activation par Internet, on m'a demandé d'appeler un numéro vert chez Microsoft pour procéder à l'activation.
Un serveur vocal a essayé la procédure automatique, puis m'a dirigé vers une opératrice. Je lui ai expliqué ma situation dans le détail (licence OEM, machine décédée, etc) et elle m'a donné le code d'activation que Windows me demandait.

Si j'ai compris tout ce post, mon installation de Windows est illégale, en dépit du fait que toute l'activation a été validée par Microsoft en "manuel" ?


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

Oui, dans le cadre d'une license OEM, c'est illegal. Maintenant, les contrats sont des documents juridiques assez complexes que peu de personnes comprennent a 100&#37;.


----------



## romaing34 (11 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Oui, dans le cadre d'une license OEM, c'est illegal. Maintenant, les contrats sont des documents juridiques assez complexes que peu de personnes comprennent a 100%.



En fait, je me demande si l'activation de fait par Microsoft, suite à l'exposition complète de ma situation, a une quelconque valeur dans le contrat. Ben voilà ce que je vais faire à la fac ce matin tiens


----------



## Tarul (11 Janvier 2007)

romaing34 a dit:


> Juste pour signaler que j'avais un ordinateur portable HP équipé de Windows XP (licence OEM donc).
> Peu après l'achat de mon macbook, ce portable a rendu l'âme, et j'ai voulu installer Windows avec Bootcamp avec cette licence.
> 
> Lors de l'activation par Internet, on m'a demandé d'appeler un numéro vert chez Microsoft pour procéder à l'activation.
> ...



je ne suis pas étonné que la procédure automatique est échoué. Par contre tu as de la chance que l'opératrice ait bien voulut te fournir la clé de réaction. En effet, la oem peut être transféré une seule fois à un autre utilisateur ou dispositif. sauf si le CLUF du constructeur dit le contraire. En effet les machines fournit par de grand constructeur ont 2 CLUF celle d'xp et celle du constructeur, ajoutant encore à la complexité de la compréhension de la licence.

je suis tombé sur une autre article intéressant. Il compare brièvement la licence d'XP oem, de mac os X et de la gnu GPL
comparatif des licences MAc, Xp, Gnu GPLv2


----------



## choukalescu (15 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour je suis un  "Bleu" dans la planet mac , quelques questions se posent à moi...:
j 'ai un mac book 2 GB 120GO je voudrais installer boot camp ( j 'ai qques problemes actuellement cf mon message dans la rubrique" important") avec l'xp family de l' ordinateur familial...
malheureusement on a perdu le CD d 'installation.
Le fait d' acheter un cd d'installation pour xp family et de réutiliser mon "code de liscence " initial est il techniquement possible ? es que je peux acheter un cd de windows XP pro et utiliser le code de liscence pour xp family? ( j' y crois pas trop mais on sait jamais!)  Quel est le mieux entre xp pro et xp family pour boot camp?
enfin ma question principale : es que c' est pas risqué de se lancer dans l' installation de xp sur mac quand on connait rien aux mac et qu 'on débute dans l' informatique?? Ca m' a l' air qud meme un peu compliqué tout ça...!
Allez merci


----------



## Tarul (15 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à toi,


choukalescu a dit:


> Bonjour je suis un  "Bleu" dans la planet mac , quelques questions se posent à moi...:
> j 'ai un mac book 2 GB 120GO je voudrais installer boot camp ( j 'ai qques problemes actuellement cf mon message dans la rubrique" important") avec l'xp family de l' ordinateur familial...
> malheureusement on a perdu le CD d 'installation.
> Le fait d' acheter un cd d'installation pour xp family et de réutiliser mon "code de liscence " initial est il techniquement possible ?
> ...


pour ta dernière question, la réponse est oui c'est risqué. plus encore lorsque tu commence en informatique. Habitue toi d'abord a mac o sX, ensuite il te faudra apprendre ce qu'est par exemple un formatage ou le partitionnement pour comprendre ce que fait bootcamp et l'installation de windows. Sinon tu risque bien d'effacer toutes tes données.

Enfin Bootcamp étant en beta, il peut être sujet a des dysfonctionnements non prévu.

enfin étant débutant en informatique(tu as peut être déjà répondu a la question), pourquoi veux tu utiliser windows?


----------



## romaing34 (15 Janvier 2007)

> es que je peux acheter un cd de windows XP pro et utiliser le code de liscence pour xp family? ( j' y crois pas trop mais on sait jamais!)


 
Pour la question des clés pro/familiale, ce n'est pas si idiot que ça, les cd d'installation de Windows Vista comprennent toutes les versions du système à la base, et donc dans ce cas c'est tout à fait possible 

Maintenant déconseiller fortement l'utilisation de bootcamp par un débutant me parait tout de même exagéré. L'utilitaire est très bien conçu, et explique clairement ce qu'il fait sur la machine. La seule compétence à avoir est de suivre les instructions d'installation de Windows XP, ce qui n'est pas franchement compliqué en soit (même si l'installation d'OS X est beaucoup plus facile et rapide il est vrai  ).

Et de mon expérience personnelle, la plupart des gens que je connais qui ont eu des soucis avec Bootcamp essayaient d'installer soit des versions officielles pré-SP2 (non supportées donc), soit des versions modées trouvées sur des sites de Warez, et où une partie des fichiers avaient été virés pour "optimiser les performances".

Quand je vois certains revendeurs facturer 70 l'utilisation de Bootcamp et l'installation d'une licence OEM de Windows achetée en même temps qu'une machine, je me dis que les gens sont tombés sur la tête.


----------



## Tarul (15 Janvier 2007)

romaing34 a dit:


> Pour la question des clés pro/familiale, ce n'est pas si idiot que ça, les cd d'installation de Windows Vista comprennent toutes les versions du système à la base, et donc dans ce cas c'est tout à fait possible
> *par défaut je me référe a l'unique version supporté, c'est à dire windows XP SP2. Mais tu as raison que cela pourrait se poser pour Vista. Sauf que je me doute que la possibilité sera offerte uniquement que pour les versions Complètes de vista, mais ce n'est qu'extrapolation. *
> 
> 
> ...


Pour ta dernière remarque un peu HS , tout dépend du point de vue. 
Si on fait abstraction de la veillesse d'XP, ce n'est pas cher. un XP home OEM coute 79 chez ldlc.com. Tu as un windows l'installation directe d'xp sur ton mac. Donc pas de surcoût dû à la main d"oeuvre.

Après vu la veillesse d'XP, il est difficile d'admettre que le prix n'a pas bougé en 5 ans. Mais vu le quasi monopole, ce n'est guère étonnant.


----------



## romaing34 (15 Janvier 2007)

Ah non on s'est pas compris lol, c'est 70 sans la licence Windows hein, c'est pour ça que c'est scandaleux. Les tarifs de Windows si tu savais comment je m'en tamponne   .

D'ailleurs j'ai toujours subi la vente liée de Windows ave cmes machines quand j'étais sur PC, la seule fois où j'aurai du prendre une nouvelle licence c'est pour bootcamp et ma licence OEM de mon HP décédé, mais Microsoft m'a fait l'activation par tel. sans souci alors


----------



## Tarul (15 Janvier 2007)

romaing34 a dit:


> Ah non on s'est pas compris lol, c'est 70 sans la licence Windows hein, c'est pour ça que c'est scandaleux. Les tarifs de Windows si tu savais comment je m'en tamponne   .
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai toujours subi la vente liée de Windows ave cmes machines quand j'étais sur PC, la seule fois où j'aurai du prendre une nouvelle licence c'est pour bootcamp et ma licence OEM de mon HP décédé, mais Microsoft m'a fait l'activation par tel. sans souci alors



forcément, si tu me dit pas les détails.


----------



## Neozaphode (8 Février 2007)

Voilà j'ai un petite question, je n'ai pas encore installé windows sur mon mbp, et l'arrivé de vista me donne bien envi de le faire... mais sa me fait ch*** de depenser 300 euro pour vista home premium!
Donc je voulais savoir si je pouvais juste acheté vista home premium en version OEM pour 119euro, sa marche?

Mercii


----------



## spleen (9 Février 2007)

Si Vista est installable sur Mac, une version OEM fonctionnera.
Les versions OEM sont techniquement identiques aux versions "boîte". C'est le contrat d'utilisation qui est différent.
Mais il semblerait que tous les drivers Boot camp ne soient pas encore disponibles pour Vista...


----------



## Tarul (9 Février 2007)

spleen a dit:


> Si Vista est installable sur Mac, une version OEM fonctionnera.
> Les versions OEM sont techniquement identiques aux versions "boîte". C'est le contrat d'utilisation qui est différent.
> Mais il semblerait que tous les drivers Boot camp ne soient pas encore disponibles pour Vista...



Si tu as une version neuve de Vista OEM, tu pourras l'installer sur ton mac, mais il n'y a pas de driver officiels de sortis. Cependant il y a un poste qui regroupe les astuces pour les faire fonctionner et pour lister les problèmes.

Autre problème, le démarrage de vista sur sa partition dans une vm n'est pas possible ou sans risque.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

Les versions OEM ne peuvent être vendues qu'avec un matériel neuf, ou accompagnées d'un composant (vous les trouverez souvent avec une carte son à 15 euros).
Il est par conséquent illégal d'installer un Windows OEM sur un Macbook....


----------



## spleen (9 Février 2007)

kernel32.dll a dit:


> Les versions OEM ne peuvent être vendues qu'avec un matériel neuf, ou accompagnées d'un composant (vous les trouverez souvent avec une carte son à 15 euros).
> Il est par conséquent illégal d'installer un Windows OEM sur un Macbook....



Y avait longtemps...


----------



## Tarul (13 Février 2007)

kernel32.dll a dit:


> Les versions OEM ne peuvent &#234;tre vendues qu'avec un mat&#233;riel neuf, ou accompagn&#233;es d'un composant (vous les trouverez souvent avec une carte son &#224; 15 euros).
> Il est par cons&#233;quent ill&#233;gal d'installer un Windows OEM sur un Macbook....





spleen a dit:


> Y avait longtemps...




il y a eut des cas de windows XP oem vendus sans rien au niveau mat&#233;riel.
mais avec vista, il faut de nouveau ajout&#233; un p&#233;riph&#233;rique. Exemple Ldlc qui vend Vista avec 2go de ram.


----------



## divoli (13 Février 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> il y a eut des cas de windows XP oem vendus sans rien au niveau matériel.
> mais avec vista, il faut de nouveau ajouté un périphérique. Exemple Ldlc qui vend Vista avec 2go de ram.



Tarul;

Microsoft a revu récemment des licences OEM; elles ne peuvent désormais s'installer que sur le matériel (nouvel ordi, nouvelle carte-mère...) avec lequel elles ont été achetées...


----------



## Tarul (13 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Tarul;
> 
> Microsoft a revu r&#233;cemment des licences OEM; elles ne peuvent d&#233;sormais s'installer que sur le mat&#233;riel (nouvel ordi, nouvelle carte-m&#232;re...) avec lequel elles ont &#233;t&#233; achet&#233;es...



Je suis en train de le voir. (Je en ai marre MS qui s'en change tous les 4 matins ces licences.)

edit : je n'ai pas trouv&#233; mais voici : http://members.microsoft.com/partner/france/licences/licences/oem/default.aspx

il est marqu&#233; qu'il n'est pas n&#233;cessaire de vendre un materiel pour un soft oem. Mais bon j'arrive pas trouver les licences des windows Vista. Ils le planquent bien.
Bref, je trouve que c'est la confusion a ce niveau l&#224;.

autre lien int&#233;ressant : http://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Window...cryptage-microsoft-windows-sujet_262410_1.htm


----------



## divoli (13 Février 2007)

Ou celui-ci. 

http://www.infos-du-net.com/actualite/6285-licence-Windows-OEM.html


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Février 2007)

:modo: Les enfants il existe un fil épinglé consacré aux licences, on fusione


----------



## Tarul (5 Mars 2007)

Acc&#232;s &#224; toutes les licences de microsoft dans toutes les langues : 

http://www.microsoft.com/about/legal/useterms/


----------



## len73 (16 Mars 2007)

Hello tout le monde,

J'installe le nouveau MacBook black de ma femme. J'ai acheté une licence XP Home ainsi que Parallels.

J'installe Bootcamp tout d'abord ainsi que Windows. Aucun problème. Tout est fluide et fonctionne à merveille. Je précise que j'ai activé Windows depuis une session BootCamp.

Jusque là, tout roule. Et puis, j'ai reçu ma copie de Parallels par la poste hier. J'installe le logiciel et télécharge immédiatement la dernière version. Programme activé (Parallels). 

Puis je lance la MV, en précisant que je souhaite utiliser la partition BootCamp. Et là, assez étonnament, Windows me réclame une nouvelle activation, prétendant que trop de modifications on été faites et me laisse 3 jours pour le faire. Comme un grand, je rentre la clé officielle du produit (celle livrée avec ma licence !) et là le système m'annonce que j'ai épuisé les possibilités d'activation de cette clé et me demande gentiment de rentrer une nouvelle clé (que je n'ai pas, évidemment). Est-ce normal ou j'ai raté quelque chose !?

Je précise que je dispose de toutes les licences et qu'elles ont été duement achtées !

Si je reboot via bootcamp, windows ne bronche pas et ne demande aucune nouvelle activation.

Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne afin d'y voir plus clair !

Len


----------



## Tarul (16 Mars 2007)

len73 a dit:


> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> J'installe le nouveau MacBook black de ma femme. J'ai acheté une licence XP Home ainsi que Parallels.
> 
> ...



C'est le risque dont je parle dans la FAQ sur les licences.
Windows XP considère qu'il a changer de machine puisque la configuration n'est pas la même. En effet par bootcamp, tu as la carte 3D et plus de ram, ce qui n'est pas le cas sous parallels.
Et donc de ce fait windows demande un nouvelle réactivation, essaie de téléphoner à microsoft, il te fourniront peut être une nouvelle clé.


----------



## divoli (16 Mars 2007)

Effectivement, il y avait déjà eu une discussion analogue sur le forum, et un membre avait expliqué que Microsoft (contacté par téléphone) lui avait donné une nouvelle clé.


----------



## len73 (17 Mars 2007)

Merci pour vos réponses !

Je vais contacter Microsoft pour voir si l'obtention d'une deuxième clé est possible.

Je vous tiens au courant.

A+

Len


----------



## christ60 (20 Mars 2007)

Forum pr&#233;c&#233;dent.... 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=167192&highlight=OEM

A noter que suite &#224; une r&#233;installation de mon MAC (Pb lors d'une MAJ de Tiger :mouais: ....), l'activation des 2 XP OEM (bootcamp et parallels)s'est pass&#233;e sans pb.


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, je me pose une petite question : une licence XP acquise avec Virtual PC est elle considérée comme OEM ?


----------



## Tarul (24 Mars 2007)

mleroux a dit:


> Bonjour, je me pose une petite question : une licence XP acquise avec Virtual PC est elle considérée comme OEM ?



Je n'ai pas virtual pc(regarde si tu ne le trouve pas dans la doc de virtual pc), mais il me semble que c'est une licence spécifique qui est plus restrictive que la licence oem(je pense que tu peux le vérifier pour nous) limité au logiciel virtual pc et a aucune autre utilisation.

Si tu trouve la réponse, merci de nous la partager.


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Mars 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Je n'ai pas virtual pc(regarde si tu ne le trouve pas dans la doc de virtual pc), mais il me semble que c'est une licence sp&#233;cifique qui est plus restrictive que la licence oem(je pense que tu peux le v&#233;rifier pour nous) limit&#233; au logiciel virtual pc et a aucune autre utilisation.
> 
> Si tu trouve la r&#233;ponse, merci de nous la partager.



Le probl&#232;me c'est que, d'une part je n'utilise plus Virtual PC car il est trop poussif et donc, je l'ai d&#233;sinstall&#233; et d'autre part, les documents de licences ont &#233;t&#233; &#233;gar&#233;s dans le dernier d&#233;m&#233;nagement.

Mais j'ai encore les CDs alors, je vais v&#233;rifier si je trouve un read me apr&#232;s avois "d&#233;zip&#233;" l'ensemble.

Edit : Bon eh bien d&#233;sol&#233; mais en "d&#233;zipant" le fichier nomm&#233; Win XP, j'obtient un un .VHD et comme je ne tiens pas &#224; installer cette usine &#224; gaz de VPC, je n'ai pas l'information. Je m'en doutais un peu, et c'est pour &#231;a que je posais la question.


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2007)

Concernant les 2 licences les plus ch&#232;res de Vista (j'ai bien lu le post d&#233;di&#233; aux licences, mais pour moi ce n'est pas clair). J'ai compris que l'on peut installer une licence de Vista soit en virtualisation, soit en natif via bootcamp, mais pas les 2. Et que Parallel ne permet pas d'utiliser la partition bootcamp; c'est &#224; dire que m&#234;me si on installe qu'une seule fois Vista en natif, toute virtualisation devient impossible. Contrairement &#224; XP, qui permet tout ce qui vient d'&#234;tre dit.
Est-ce que c'est bien juste ?


Merci.


----------



## Tarul (7 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Concernant les 2 licences les plus ch&#232;res de Vista (j'ai bien lu le post d&#233;di&#233; aux licences, mais pour moi ce n'est pas clair). J'ai compris que l'on peut installer une licence de Vista soit en virtualisation, soit en natif via bootcamp, mais pas les 2. Et que Parallel ne permet pas d'utiliser la partition bootcamp; c'est &#224; dire que m&#234;me si on installe qu'une seule fois Vista en natif, toute virtualisation devient impossible. Contrairement &#224; XP, qui permet tout ce qui vient d'&#234;tre dit.
> Est-ce que c'est bien juste ?
> 
> 
> Merci.



Tant fait les licences windows ne sont pas clair en elle m&#234;me. 
1 licence windows grand public(oem ou pas) = 1 pc (r&#233;el ou virtuel)
C'est pour &#231;a que windows demande une r&#233;activation lorsque tu le d&#233;marre physique et qu'ensuite tu le fais d&#233;marrer par parallels ou vmware.

La virtualisation  est interdite pour les windows vista Home Basic et premium, elle n'est autoris&#233;e par la licence pour les Vista business et ultimate. Mais il n'y a pas de limitation dans le syst&#232;me pour l'emp&#234;cher(enfin &#224; ma connaissance), c'est juste ill&#233;gal.

Parallels permet de lancer un windows XP ou Vista qui se trouve dans une partition, mais vu les licences je ne suis pas s&#251;r de la l&#233;galit&#233;.


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2007)

Merci Tarul pour tes r&#233;ponses.

Concernant les licences (je sais, je suis hors-sujet), tout laisse &#224; penser qu'il est l&#233;gal d'installer une licence d'XP 2 fois via bootcamp et Parallel. Certaines personnes ont pu b&#233;n&#233;ficier d'une deuxi&#232;me cl&#233; d'activation.
D'autres n'ont pas eu &#224; entrer une deuxi&#232;me cl&#233;; en installant pr&#233;alablement je ne sais quel fichier dans XP sur bootcamp, il ont pu utiliser xp en virtuel sans r&#233;activer.

Si Parallel impl&#233;mente une fonction qui permet d'utiliser la partition bootcamp pour utiliser XP ou Vista, j'ai du mal &#224; croire qu'il le fasse en mettant de facto les utilisateurs dans l'ill&#233;galit&#233;.

J'esp&#232;re que je ne dit pas des &#226;neries.


Merci de m'avoir r&#233;pondu.


----------



## Tarul (7 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Merci Tarul pour tes réponses.
> 
> Concernant les licences (je sais, je suis hors-sujet), tout laisse à penser qu'il est légal d'installer une licence d'XP 2 fois via bootcamp et Parallel. Certaines personnes ont pu bénéficier d'une deuxième clé d'activation.
> D'autres n'ont pas eu à entrer une deuxième clé; en installant préalablement je ne sais quel fichier dans XP sur bootcamp, il ont pu utiliser xp en virtuel sans réactiver.
> ...



Pour la réactivation, tout dépend de comment on s'y prend avec le service téléphonique de MS. XP est le premier os de MS qui possède cette activation, avec vista WGA & cie se sont sans doute améliorés.

Parallels peut implémenter cette fonctionnalité, puisque Vista Pro permet la virtualisation. Mais la vérification de la licence est à la charge du client, c'est ce dernier qui doit vérifier si ce qu'il fait est en accord avec la licence d'utilisation.


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Parallels peut impl&#233;menter cette fonctionnalit&#233;, puisque Vista Pro permet la virtualisation. Mais la v&#233;rification de la licence est &#224; la charge du client, c'est ce dernier qui doit v&#233;rifier si ce qu'il fait est en accord avec la licence d'utilisation.



C'est l&#224; que c'est discutable, puisque cette fonction permet de virtualiser depuis la partition de bootcamp (ce qui est diff&#233;rent de virtualiser en ayant installer Vista depuis Parallel).
Donc cette impl&#233;mentation permet de facto d'utiliser Vista en natif et en virtuel. Je vois mal quelqu'un installer Vista via bootcamp pour ne l'utiliser que par cette impl&#233;mentation.

J'ai du mal &#224; croire &#224; l'&#233;ventuel raisonnement de Parall&#232;l du type "On impl&#233;mente une fonction pour virtualiser depuis la partition bootcamp, mais &#224; vous de v&#233;rifier si c'est l&#233;gal".


----------



## Tarul (7 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> C'est là que c'est discutable, puisque cette fonction permet de virtualiser depuis la partition de bootcamp (ce qui est différent de virtualiser en ayant installer Vista depuis Parallel).
> Donc cette implémentation permet de facto d'utiliser Vista en natif et en virtuel. Je vois mal quelqu'un installer Vista via bootcamp pour ne l'utiliser que par cette implémentation.
> 
> J'ai du mal à croire à l'éventuel raisonnement de Parallèl du type "On implémente une fonction pour virtualiser depuis la partition bootcamp, mais à vous de vérifier si c'est légal".



Il n'y a pas eut de grosse réaction de microsoft sur le sujet si ce n'est qu'un rappel de la licence.

Aussi bizarre que cela te puisses te paraître, mais comme la licence d'une édition de Vista permet la virtualisation et pas l'autre, parallels n'implémente aucune vérification (et MS aussi).
Le raisonnement n'est pas que de parallels(vmware fait la même chose sur la beta3), mais c'est une raisonnement du type 'nul n'est censé ignoré la loi'. Légalement, on doit lire la licence d'utilisation des logiciels (Vista/parallels/ ou autre), et arrêter l'installation si l'on s'en aperçoit que nous entrons dans l'illégalité. Enfin cela c'est de la théorie, personne ne se fait d'illusion de se qui se passe en pratique. Mais tous ce qui est contrat/licence/loi(surtout la loi et les comptes rendus de décision de justice officiel) c'est assez peu lisible.


----------



## terkariens (20 Juillet 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> techniquement parlant, il n'y a aucune différence entre un windows oem et un windows "complet".
> 
> Beaucoup switcheur (dont moi), avons encore des pc avec windows. et on aimerais réutiliser notre CD windows sur le mac. Après tout on a payé la licence avec le précédent ordinateur. Et le hic est là. 99% des ordinateurs sont vendus avec des licences oem, ces dernier étant bien moins cher. Le "prix" a payer est que la licence n'est pas transférable de ton pc à un autre légalement. comme c'est indiqué dans la licence d'utilisation.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

excuse moi d'avance si je suis lourd, mais y a un truc que je comprend pas, je compte acheter vers janvier ou février un mac book pro à 4go de ram, j'aurais besoins de vista.

Et là y a un truc pas claire, sur rueducommerce.com par exemple il vende les version OEM de vista toute seul !! Sans le moindre périphérique (même pas de souris). 

Donc comment peux elle être lier à une machine, qu'on n'ai droit de l'installer que sur une machine ok, c'est claire, mais si je la désinstalle de mon PC (pour l'instant c'est une XP Pro SP2 OEM acheter sur se site dans ces condition sans rien! Je sais pas encore si je vais acheter vista ou pas faut voir comment ça marche sur mac si mes softs dis "optimiser pour vista passe sur xp).

Et que je l'installe sur mon mac où est le problème d'autant que quand j'ai installer xp pro l'année dernière mon ordi n'avait pas internet comment ils peuvent le lier à cet ordi là je comprend pas. Il ne sera installer que sur une seul et unique machine.

Et sinon si j'achète VISTA du moment ou le magasin le vend seul, c'est quand même légal car la acheter seule donc elle n'ai pas encore lier à quoi que ce soit ou là je suis vraiment bourrin.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## terkariens (20 Juillet 2007)

PS : par exemple  : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Logicie...Vista-Edition-Integrale-64Bit-OEM-DVD.htm#pdd

Elle est vendu complètement seule.

(désolé mais je n'ai pas trouver de bouton pour éditer mon post, merci de votre compréhension).

Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (20 Juillet 2007)

terkariens a dit:


> PS : par exemple  : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Logicie...Vista-Edition-Integrale-64Bit-OEM-DVD.htm#pdd
> 
> Elle est vendu complètement seule.
> 
> ...



Je pense d'elle deviendra liée à la première machine sur laquelle elle sera installée.


----------



## divoli (21 Juillet 2007)

Je pense la meme chose que Mieroux; la licence sera irréversiblement liée au premier ordi sur lequelle tu vas l'installer. Il ne sera plus possible de la transférer par la suite.

Maintenant, à savoir pourquoi cette licence n'est pas vendue avec un périphérique (si c'est vraiment le cas), je n'en sais rien. Tu peux très bien demander une info directement à ce site commercial.


----------



## Tarul (24 Juillet 2007)

terkariens a dit:


> PS : par exemple  : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Logicie...Vista-Edition-Integrale-64Bit-OEM-DVD.htm#pdd
> 
> Elle est vendu complètement seule.
> 
> ...


Le bouton éditer n'existe que durant 1/4h. 
Par contre je trouve étrange qu'il vende sans même un composant. 
Il a peut être eut un changement...



divoli a dit:


> Je pense la meme chose que Mieroux; la licence sera irréversiblement liée au premier ordi sur lequelle tu vas l'installer. Il ne sera plus possible de la transférer par la suite.
> 
> Maintenant, à savoir pourquoi cette licence n'est pas vendue avec un périphérique (si c'est vraiment le cas), je n'en sais rien. Tu peux très bien demander une info directement à ce site commercial.



L'attachement de la licence oem est même rappelé en haut et en rouge du lien donné par terkariens.


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Juillet 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Le bouton éditer n'existe que durant 1/4h.
> Par contre je trouve étrange qu'il vende sans même un composant.
> Il a peut être eut un changement...



On en trouve aussi chez Surcouf.


----------



## cerock (6 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de recevoir vista prenium et Fusion.
C'est génial, je viens seulement de voir que je ne pouvais pas l'utiliser légalement...  
Je n'arrive pas a comprendre cette limitation de microsoft. J'ai choisi exprès une version de vista pas trop lourde pour être virtualisé.  

Mais bon la n'est pas mon problème. Je vais l'installer via bootcamp. Il est écrit sur une doc de la boite de vista que l'on doit coller un affreux autocollant de licence (avec deux trou déchirer dedant) sur notre machine pour être "légal".

Donc si on ne veux pas coller cette horreur sur un joli iMac, on utilise windows illégalement?
Car si c'est le cas, je l'utilise avec fusion. Car pour ne pas être légal, en ayant payé(  Merci Micro$oft), autant éviter le reboot.

Vive OSX, ou l'on achète des version famille pour nos 3 mac et ça sans ce poser 10 milles questions.

Merci de votre aide de compréhension.


----------



## Tarul (6 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,


cerock a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir vista prenium et Fusion.
> C'est génial, je viens seulement de voir que je ne pouvais pas l'utiliser légalement...
> Je n'arrive pas a comprendre cette limitation de microsoft. J'ai choisi exprès une version de vista pas trop lourde pour être virtualisé.
> *Aucun vista n'est plus lourd que l'un ou l'autre. Ce sont des outils et des options qui font les différences entre les versions. Tu peux suffisamment configurer Windows pour le rendre moins gourmand.
> ...



Comme je l'ai dit, tu peux te faire rembourser ta licence actuel pour prendre la bonne version. L'autocollant n'existe (je pense)que pour les versions Oem pour indiquer que c'est une licence qui est attachée à une machine.
Et à titre personnelle, je m'interroge toujours sur la légalité de l'utilisation conjointe de vmware(parallels) utilisant la partition bootcamp. Mais je n'ai rien trouvé de probant sur le sujet.
N'hésites pas si tu as d'autres questions.


----------



## Sékiltoyai (6 Septembre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Et à titre personnelle, je m'interroge toujours sur la légalité de l'utilisation conjointe de vmware(parallels) utilisant la partition bootcamp. Mais je n'ai rien trouvé de probant sur le sujet.


Si on a une version légale de Windows Vista, personne ne viendra nous reprocher de l'installler et de le lancer par parallels, même si on est dans la limite de la légalité et dans les interlignes du contrat de licence. Je pense que Microsoft a d'autres chats à fouetter que des gens qui achètent leur système pour le faire tourner de plusieurs manières différentes sur leur ordinateur.
Qui n'a pas garé sa voiture en double file ? Qui n'a pas traversé le passage piéton au rouge ? Qui n'a pas monté dans un bus sans payer son ticket ? Il y a une différence entre utiliser une version "piratée" de Windows et mettre un pied hors du contrat de licence&#8230;


----------



## cerock (6 Septembre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit, tu peux te faire rembourser ta licence actuel pour prendre la bonne version. L'autocollant n'existe (je pense)que pour les versions Oem pour indiquer que c'est une licence qui est attachée à une machine.
> ...



Je pense que c'est trop tard pour me faire remboursé, j'ai ouvert la boite avant de me rendre compte de la boulette.
Et oui, c'est bien une version OEM que j'ai acheter avec ma machine.
Je sais plus quoi faire, en plus je trouve la version ultimate beaucoup trop chère pour l'utilisation que je veux en faire.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## divoli (6 Septembre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit, tu peux te faire rembourser ta licence actuel pour prendre la bonne version. L'autocollant n'existe (je pense)que pour les versions Oem pour indiquer que c'est une licence qui est attach&#233;e &#224; une machine.
> ...



Les restrictions impos&#233;es par MS sont une aberration. On ne peut (l&#233;galement) virtualiser que les versions les plus ch&#232;res de Vista, alors que la virtualisation en elle-m&#234;me ne permettra pas de b&#233;n&#233;ficier de toutes leurs fonctions.

Ensuite, et malgr&#233; mes recherches, je n'ai rien trouv&#233; qui indique clairement qu'il est interdit de virtualiser Vista (Pro ou Ultimate) en utilisant sa partition Bootcamp.
Ceci dit, il peut y avoir un probl&#232;me d'activation, puisque l'on est oblig&#233; d'activer Windows 2 fois.
Avec XP qui est install&#233; sur ma partition bootcamp et que j'utilise aussi via VMWare, je n'ai pas eu de probl&#232;me pour obtenir une deuxi&#232;me cl&#233; par t&#233;l&#233;phone en indiquant &#224; l'interlocutrice ce que je faisais (virtualiser ma partition bootcamp).
Je ne sais pas si cela aurait &#233;t&#233; accept&#233; avec Vista...


----------



## karlone (5 Octobre 2007)

heu, juste une petite question, si je met le boot camp sur mon mac pour avoir XP avec une version OEM, est ce que cette licence sera toujours active par la suite lorsque je voudrais passé sur le futur Leopard ??? :mouais:


----------



## Tarul (5 Octobre 2007)

karlone a dit:


> heu, juste une petite question, si je met le boot camp sur mon mac pour avoir XP avec une version OEM, est ce que cette licence sera toujours active par la suite lorsque je voudrais passé sur le futur Leopard ??? :mouais:



Je l'ignore, étant donné que je n'ai pas vu léopad. Toumak me confirmera (ou pas ). Mais je pense que léopard devrait être capable de s'installer sur mac possédant déjà ne partitition bootcamp.

Sinon, comme physiquement ta machine ne changera pas, tu pourras réinstaller windows sans pour autant perdre "une réactivation possible".


----------



## karlone (16 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour ta reponse Tarul.

J'ai encore une autre question, c'est comme l'arbre qui cache la for&#234;t ... alors cette question peut paraitre &#234;tre b&#234;te, mais peut-on mettre nos XP boot&#233;s &#224; jour via XP update ?? Y'aura t'il un risque de conflit avec celles qui sont fournis via boot camp pour l'installation compl&#234;te de XP ??


----------



## Tarul (16 Octobre 2007)

karlone a dit:


> Merci pour ta reponse Tarul.
> 
> J'ai encore une autre question, c'est comme l'arbre qui cache la forêt ... alors cette question peut paraitre être bête, mais peut-on mettre nos XP bootés à jour via XP update ?? Y'aura t'il un risque de conflit avec celles qui sont fournis via boot camp pour l'installation complête de XP ??



Il ne devrait y avoir aucuns problèmes. Windows Update pour XP ne met pas à jour les pilotes. Tu auras les mises à jour standards comme sur n'importe quel PC sous windows.


----------



## Paradise (20 Octobre 2007)

Coucou je poste ici mais je ne sais pas si c'est bien post&#233;  :rose:

Ma coll&#232;gue &#224; achet&#233; un pc portable avec vista et la le drame, sur son dvd vista et de restauration, pas de code d'activation sur le dvd.??  premi&#232;re question, vista reconnait-il tout seul si c'est le bon dvd.? sinon elle doit faire quoi.? :mouais:


----------



## Tarul (20 Octobre 2007)

Paradise a dit:


> Coucou je poste ici mais je ne sais pas si c'est bien posté  :rose:
> 
> Ma collègue à acheté un pc portable avec vista et la le drame, sur son dvd vista et de restauration, pas de code d'activation sur le dvd.??  première question, vista reconnait-il tout seul si c'est le bon dvd.? sinon elle doit faire quoi.? :mouais:



Le code d'activation, c'est microsoft qui le possède. Ton ordinateur le demande par internet ou toi par téléphone. Le numéro est indiqué dans l'utilitaire dédié à l'activation.

Le code d'installation est collé sur la machine pour les éditions de windows OEM ou dans l'enveloppe si tu l'as acheté sur internet ou si c'est une licence complète. Rappel : une licence OEM est attachée à une machine, le transfert vers une autre machine est possible mais limitée à 5 ou 3 transfert. Le code d'activation contrôle les éventuels transferts car il est créé en fonction de la configuration matérielle.


----------



## Paradise (20 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Le code d'activation, c'est microsoft qui le possède. Ton ordinateur le demande par internet ou toi par téléphone. Le numéro est indiqué dans l'utilitaire dédié à l'activation.
> 
> Le code d'installation est collé sur la machine pour les éditions de windows OEM ou dans l'enveloppe si tu l'as acheté sur internet ou si c'est une licence complète. Rappel : une licence OEM est attachée à une machine, le transfert vers une autre machine est possible mais limitée à 5 ou 3 transfert. Le code d'activation contrôle les éventuels transferts car il est créé en fonction de la configuration matérielle.




haaa oui c'est vraiment merci Tarul je vais voir !!!


----------



## norcom (5 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous 

Bon alors je prends un peu le train en route et il faut en plus le dire, je suis débutant sur Mac, personne n'est parfait.

Tout d'abord j'ai lu au tout début de ce post que Windows Vista Home Premium n'était pas utilisable avec une machine virtuelle comme Parallels. Hors, j'ai acheté à la FNAC Parallels Desktop 3.0 for Mac en français, et c'est marqué sur la boite que ça fonctionne avec les versions Intégral, Professionnel et Premium de Vista...

Car moi voici mon problème :

Pour m'initier au Mac, je me suis acheté un très beau et très pratique Mac Mini.

Mon Mac Mini était livré avec Mac OS X 10.4
J'y ai installé Win Vista Home Premium (version complète et pas OEM) via Boot Camp
J'ai ensuite acheté Parallels Desxtop 3.0 en français que j'ai installé.
Win Vista fonctionnait parfaitement via Boot Camp ou via Parallels Desktop sous Mac OS.

Ensuite Mac OS X 10.5 est arrivée. Je l'ai installé et tout s'est bien passé.

Sauf que Parallels Desktop s'est mis à planter jusqu'à ne plus se lancer (erreur inopinée).

J'avais trouvé une mise à jour sur le site de Parallels que j'ai installée, mais mon code de licence était refusé.

En cherchant un petit bout de temps, j'ai fini par trouver la bonne mise à jour via le site d'Avanquest (la 3.0 Build 5162).

Parallels Desktop a refonctionné sauf que....Windows Vista se déclare maintenant comme non activé et refuse l'activation puisque Vista était déjà activé.
Lorsque je reboote via bootcamp, Vista dit que la version est une contrefaçon !!!!!
Et quand je reboote une nouvelle fois toujours via Boot Camp, bizarrement là Vista refonctionne. Mais si j'ai le malheur de repasser par Parallels Desktop, Vista se redit comme non activé....

Bref...je galère un peu !
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Où est-ce que j'ai commis une erreur ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## norcom (5 Décembre 2007)

Rebonjour,

Suite à mon problème évoqué précédemment, je viens de recevoir une réponse d'Avanquest.

Parallels Desktop est incompatible avec Vista Home Premium alors qu'il est indiqué tout le contraire sur la boite même du produit !!!!! Cherchez l'erreur !!!!


----------



## SnowMan (13 Décembre 2007)

Je viens de lire le premier post...



> En parlant de ce dernier, les Vista Home(basic et prenium) sont interdits à la virtualisation. Donc interdit de fonctionner légalement sous parallels. Les postes parlant de vista Home par parallels seront supprimés.


Et pour Windows Vista Business ? Sa virtualisation est autorisée ?



> Enfin toujours pour vista, la virtualisation, et son utilisation par bootcamp, il vous faudra une licence par utilisation. 1 pour bootcamp, et 1 pour la machine virtuelle.


J'ai en ma possession une licence légale pour Windows Vista Business.

J'ai installé Windows Vista Business sur une partition de mon Mac avec BootCamp et je lance virtuellement cette partition avec VMware sous Léopard.

Si j'ai bien compris, je suis donc dans l'illégalité ?


----------



## divoli (13 Décembre 2007)

SnowMan a dit:


> Je viens de lire le premier post...
> 
> Et pour Windows Vista Business ? Sa virtualisation est autorisée ?



Oui. 

Virtualiser les versions Business/Entreprise et Ultimate est autorisée (pas les autres).



SnowMan a dit:


> J'ai en ma possession une licence légale pour Windows Vista Business.
> 
> J'ai installé Windows Vista Business sur une partition de mon Mac avec BootCamp et je lance virtuellement cette partition avec VMware sous Léopard.
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris, je suis donc dans l'illégalité ?



C'est une excellente question. Je me la suis posée également. Je n'ai rien trouvé qui établisse clairement que ce soit illégal. Tout ce que j'ai pu lire concernant la licence est sujet à interprétation.
Finalement, à force de chercher, je suis tombé sur une interview d'un responsable de Microsoft qui indiquait (je ne me souviens plus des termes employés) qu'il ne fallait pas considérer la licence de Vista au pied de la lettre, et qu'elle laissait une certaine souplesse aux utilisateurs.

Tu pourrais te renseigner auprès de VMware, comme auprès de MS. Ce serait intéressant d'avoir leur réponse.

Désolé d'être aussi vague...


----------



## nella nina (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
j'espère que je poste au bon endroit... Voici ma question : je voudrais installer Windows XP avec BootCamp uniquement pour faire tourner quelques jeux PC (Caesar III et IV, Les Experts, Desperate Housewives). Il me faut donc une licence. Et là commencent mes soucis : je veux être dans la légalité mais je ne peux me permettre financièrement une licence complète. On m'a dit dans une boutique informatique qu'on pouvait me vendre la licence OEM si et seulement si ils faisaient l'installation de Windows sur mon Mac. Vrai ? ou pas. Aucune des boutiques ne m'a parlé de me vendre la licence OEM avec du matériel autre que disque dur ou carte mère (mais 1. ça va faire cher et 2. je n'en ai pas l'utilité. Des barrettes de RAM à la limite mais pas autre chose).
Merci de vos conseils !


----------



## hippo sulfite (5 Janvier 2008)

Un petit tour chez Surcouf


----------



## nella nina (5 Janvier 2008)

Hm hm intéressant... mais ça ne fait rien si je l'achète tout seul ?


----------



## Tarul (6 Janvier 2008)

nella nina a dit:


> Hm hm intéressant... mais ça ne fait rien si je l'achète tout seul ?



Selon la licence oem Windows, il faut qu'elle (la licence) soit vendu avec un pc Neuf. Il y a une tolérance, sur internet des pack windows oem + DD ou carte mère se trouve dans les boutiques web françaises. 
Des boutiques se réservent le droit d'annuler une vente d'un windows oem si il est acheté tout seul. J'ignore si surcouf le fait, mais cela devrait être marqué sur la fiche du produit.


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2008)

DarKOrange et Tarul, je vous laisse prendre acte;

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/128601/microsoft-dit-oui-a-la-virtualisation


----------



## beloeil (30 Janvier 2008)

Je cherche à installer windows sur mon MBP (2,4Ghz) via bootcamp pourriez vous me dire si ce windows peut faire l'affaire et si je suis dans la légalité.
Cliquez ici


----------



## Tarul (3 Février 2008)

J'aurais tendance à dire non. En effet, le vendeur dit lui même que la licence vient d'IBM et montre une photo de la licence posée sur un thinkpad. 
Donc pour moi, cela veut dire que c'est une licence de type oem attachée au thinkpad en théorie non transférable légalement sur ton macbook.


----------



## wakabi (14 Mars 2008)

je viens de commander (13.3.2008) un Windows Home dont la description est :
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition english DSP

est ce que cette version comprend le SP2 ? ou est ce que je dois me refaire un CD d'instal SP2
pour avoir une version compatible avec Boot Camp ? si tel est le cas comment dois-je m'y prendre ? bref si qqu peut m'éclaircir car c'est un peu nébuleux pour moi.  

merci de votre réponse.

j'espère que je poste au bon endroit et en bonne et due forme.


----------



## Tarul (14 Mars 2008)

wakabi a dit:


> je viens de commander (13.3.2008) un Windows Home dont la description est :
> Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition english DSP
> 
> est ce que cette version comprend le SP2 ? ou est ce que je dois me refaire un CD d'instal SP2
> ...


Bonjour,

Normalement les nouveaux windows intègrent le dernier SP sortis. Mais la mention DSP me paraît étrange. J'ignore ce que c'est.
au fait il y avait un raison pour prendre une version anglaise d'XP?


----------



## divoli (14 Mars 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Normalement les nouveaux windows intègrent le dernier SP sortis. Mais la mention DSP me paraît étrange. J'ignore ce que c'est.
> au fait il y avait un raison pour prendre une version anglaise d'XP?



 								 									 								 								 								 								 									DSP = Delivery Service Partner

C'est une version OEM.


----------



## wakabi (15 Mars 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Normalement les nouveaux windows intègrent le dernier SP sortis. Mais la mention DSP me paraît étrange. J'ignore ce que c'est.
> au fait il y avait un raison pour prendre une version anglaise d'XP?


merci pour ta réponse.
le Leopard sur ma machine est en anglais (ça vaut tjrs mieux), et mon frère (heureux propriétaire du MacBookpro) s'est dit a juste titre que si il a besoin d'un dépannage au Japon ce serait plus facile avec une version anglaise.
ce sont les seules raisons.


----------



## ransome (24 Avril 2008)

bonjour, une précision,

j'ai acheté un imac et un macbook air en mars.
voulant money, j'ai acheté windows XP (près de 300 euros!)

mon conjoint a pris le imac, a installé vmware fusion puis windows
moi, j'ai recu mon macbook air 8 jours plus tard, installé la même disquette de vmware fusion et la même disquette de XP.
hier, je me suis rendu compte que XP n'apparaissait plus ds la bibliothèque de fusion, et même semblait de ne plus être dans mon portable
est-ce un problème de licence?


----------



## julieeennd (27 Mai 2008)

Voila , j'aimerai savoir comment faut - il faire pour ce procurer une licence windows XP( je ne veux pas vista ) pour l'IMac 20" 2.4GHZ pour jouer au jeux qui ne sorte malheureusement que sur pac ? 

Quels sont les solutions et le meilleur qualité / prix ?  

j'ai entendu parlé du logiciel bootcamp qui permettai d'avoir windows sur son mac mais faut il obligatoirement rachété le logiciel windows XP pour avoir la licence ?


----------



## secu2 (27 Mai 2008)

Il te faut effectivement une licence pour être dans les règles, pour cela, il te suffit d'acheter windows xp, j'ai entendu que la plupart des magasins ne le gardaient pas en vitrine mais si tu demandes à un vendeur il pourra peu être te le vendre (je crois que c'est comme ca a la fnac.

Sinon tu peut bien sur le télécharger illégalement ou installer linux gratuitement qui pourra faire tourner la plupart des jeux pc avec un sinple petit plugin (Wine?).

Au pire prend vista, ci c'est que pour jouer ce n'est pas très important à part qu'il prend un peu plus de ressource et est relativement plus cher.

Édit: Effectivement, boot camp est un petit logiciel qui permet d'installer un autre système (win, linux, ...) sur ton mac sur une autre partition (en partageant ton disque en 2).
Plus d'info: http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/features/bootcamp.html
C'est un logiciel officiel d'apple et il inclut un support pour t'aider à l'installer il me semble.


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Mai 2008)

Pour ma part j'utilise Parallels Desktop. C'est payant, certes, mais je le trouve plus facile d'utilisation car tu peux faire tourner Windows et Mac en même temps: Windows sera dans une fenêtre comme Safari par exemple!
Tu passe de l'un à l'autre plus facilement. Il y a aussi un mode plein écran.


----------



## julieeennd (27 Mai 2008)

Paralell desckop inclut la licence quand on l'achete a la fnac ?


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Mai 2008)

Non...
Tu dois avoir une licence Windows... Moi j'ai utilisé celle que mes parents avait de XP.


----------



## julieeennd (27 Mai 2008)

Voila c'est ca que je voulais vous demander si on a un pc avec windows xp on peut utiliser cette licence ? on la trouve ou ?


----------



## Liyad (27 Mai 2008)

Pour être dans les règles, il faut que le PC avec la licence n'utilise plus Windows.

Sinon, tu trouvera un sticker sur l'unité centrale de ton PC normalement.


----------



## julieeennd (27 Mai 2008)

OUi c'est le truc avec marquer:
Windows XP Home Edition 
 product key (avec la longue combinaison de lettre et de chiffre ) ? 
Mais avec le logiciel bootcamp on met la clef de licence windows et on a windows directement sur le mac ?


----------



## julieeennd (27 Mai 2008)

ca marchera meme si mon pc de salon utilise cette licence ?

JAI 4 PC A LA MAISON MICROSOF VA PAS SE PLAINDRE !


----------



## iYogi (27 Mai 2008)

julieeennd a dit:


> OUi c'est le truc avec marquer:
> Windows XP Home Edition
> product key (avec la longue combinaison de lettre et de chiffre ) ?
> Mais avec le logiciel bootcamp on met la clef de licence windows et on a windows directement sur le mac ?



Oui c'est ça le numéro de licence, pour installer windows, il faut lancer Bootcamp pour partitionner le disque dur du Mac et ensuite installer obligatoirement Windows XP SP2 (et pas SP1) sur la partition dédiée à Windows.


----------



## julieeennd (27 Mai 2008)

quand tu me dis 'il faut ensuite installer windows xp ' on le fais seulement a l'aide de la licence (la taper sur bootcamp) ou il faut acheter quelque chose en plus ? 
Ca marche aussi avec vista ?


----------



## iYogi (27 Mai 2008)

julieeennd a dit:


> quand tu me dis 'il faut ensuite installer windows xp ' on le fais seulement a l'aide de la licence (la taper sur bootcamp) ou il faut acheter quelque chose en plus ?
> Ca marche aussi avec vista ?



Oui ça marche aussi avec Vista. Pour installer windows, il faut un disque d'installation de windows XP SP2 ou Vista, le numéro de série est à entrer en cours d'installation de windows.


----------



## julieeennd (27 Mai 2008)

et le disque d'installation c'est celui de n'importe quel pc ? ou il faut absolument acheter le windows xp a 200 euros a la fnac meme si on a la licence ? je ne comprend plus rien  :rose:


----------



## iYogi (27 Mai 2008)

julieeennd a dit:


> et le disque d'installation c'est celui de n'importe quel pc ? ou il faut absolument acheter le windows xp a 200 euros a la fnac meme si on a la licence ? je ne comprend plus rien  :rose:



Inutile d'acheter un cd de Windows pour faire l'installation. N'importe quel cd de windows XP SP2 par exemple fait l'affaire. Même la copie d'un cd original ça marche. Il faut juste éviter les cd dédiés à un ordinateur (ex : Dell ou autre). Il faut un XP installable sur n'importe quel PC. L'important c'est d'avoir un numéro de série valide.


----------



## julieeennd (27 Mai 2008)

donc il faut que je recherche un cd d'installation windows xp


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Mai 2008)

Oui, un CD qui marche + SN de XP ou Vista.

Je le redis, Parallels Desktop est, à mon goût, + facile à utiliser:

- On peut passer de Windows à Mac OS en un clin d'oeil (Windows est dans une fenêtre)

- Pas besoin de partitionner le DD car Windows s'execute sur une machine virtuelle

- Il y a juste besoin de télécharger le logiciel, le lancer, garder le CD et le SN Windows à portée de main et suivre les instructions!!


----------



## julieeennd (27 Mai 2008)

j'ai trouver un CD d'instalation :
Fujitsu siemens
Product recovery CD-ROM
Windows XP Edition familiale- SP2 

Mais le probleme c'est qu'il y a ecrit : Ne peut étre distribué qu'avec un nouveau fujitsu siemens Pc  
le logiciel qui se trouve sur ce CD-ROM recovery a été préinstaller sur votre disque dur dans nos atelier : il peut uniquement etre utilisé pour realiser des sauvegardes et assurer une reprise de votre ordinateur Fujitsu Siemens Computeurs 

Ca va pas marché ?


----------



## iYogi (27 Mai 2008)

julieeennd a dit:


> j'ai trouver un CD d'instalation :
> Fujitsu siemens
> Product recovery CD-ROM
> Windows XP Edition familiale- SP2
> ...



Voilà un cas typique de CD-ROM qui ne va pas pouvoir être installé sur un Mac. Il te faut trouver un CD-ROM de XP SP2 qui s'installe sur n'importe quel PC. Au pire, tu peux trouver ça sur ebay pour quelques euros mais sans la clé puisque tu as déjà une clé (product key). Sinon demande dans ton entourage si quelqu'un n'a pas un cd de windows XP SP2.


----------



## julieeennd (27 Mai 2008)

ok merci beaucoup


----------



## julieeennd (27 Mai 2008)

mais ne se trouve nul par dans le commerce ?


----------



## iYogi (27 Mai 2008)

Dans le commerce le CD doit être vendu avec une clé donc au prix fort (ex : 92  sur LDLC, 72  sur Cdiscount). A chaque fois le CD est vendu avec la clé.


----------



## Tarul (28 Mai 2008)

julieeennd a dit:


> ca marchera meme si mon pc de salon utilise cette licence ?
> 
> JAI 4 PC A LA MAISON MICROSOF VA PAS SE PLAINDRE !





julieeennd a dit:


> j'ai trouver un CD d'instalation :
> Fujitsu siemens
> Product recovery CD-ROM
> Windows XP Edition familiale- SP2
> ...



En utilisant une telle licence, Microsoft pourrait porter plainte contre toi pour violation de la licence d'utilisation si tu réutilise une licence (qui plus est une licence dite oem).
Contrairement aux licences mac qui existent pour 5 postes, toutes les licences windows sont pour une seuls machine en même temps.
Il y a poste dédié au licence windows qui est épinglé dans ce forum.


----------



## manustyle (2 Juin 2008)

Salut,

si l'on achète une version OEM d'XP ou Vista, et que l'on s'en sert uniquement sur son Mac (MBP dans mon cas), on reste dans la légalité ?


----------



## Tarul (3 Juin 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> si l'on achète une version OEM d'XP ou Vista, et que l'on s'en sert uniquement sur son Mac (MBP dans mon cas), on reste dans la légalité ?


Oui car tu l'utilises sur une seule machine.


----------



## giori (6 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iMac 20" Intel Core 2 Duo depuis peu et j'ai voulu installer XP SP2 avec  Bootcamp.
Tout s'est correctement passé  jusqu'au premier redémarrage qui suit la copie des fichiers...
Mais là, au lieu de redémarrer sur  XP pour la fin de l'installation, l'ordinateur est resté dur la page noire  disant :

"presser n'importe quelle touche  pour démarrer sur le CD"
et là la copie des fichiers  Windows recommence jusqu'au redémarrage et ainsi de suite....

Plus moyen de redémarrer  normalement et surtout, plus moyen d'éjecter le disque !!!
Alors là, début de la suée  ...

Heureusement, j'ai trouvé le n° de  téléphone d'un centre de support Mac sur Marseille et le gars, sympa, m'a donné  l'astuce pour choisir le disque au démarrage (touche "alt"). J'ai  donc pu redémarrer sur OS X et éjecter le CD de Windows. OUF !!!
La partition Windows existe bien mais  quand je redémarre et que je choisi le disque XP au démarrage, je tombe sur le message d'erreur  disque et ça se bloque à nouveau.

La question qui tue : Mon XP serait-il une mauvaise version ou illégale ???, ou comme je l'espère, y'a-t-il une manip pour finir l'installation XP ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juin 2008)

marignan83 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un iMac 20" Intel Core 2 Duo depuis peu et j'ai voulu installer XP SP2 avec  Bootcamp.
> Tout s'est correctement passé  jusqu'au premier redémarrage qui suit la copie des fichiers...
> ...


Bonjour,
va faire un tour ici, tout y est expliqué...


----------



## giori (6 Juin 2008)

...,

Merci Deepdark 

Ok, si je comprends bien c'est parce que j'ai choisi de formater la partition Bootcamp en Fat 32 au lieu de NTFS, c'est ça ?

Le problème (et toujours si j'ai bien compris) c'est que si je la passe en NTFS, je ne pourrais pas modifier le contenu XP à partir de la session Mac...

Par ailleurs, dans le sujet dont tu parle, il est question d'un lien mais je ne l'ai pas trouvé.
Pourrais-tu m'en dire plus ?

Merci encore


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juin 2008)

marignan83 a dit:


> ...,
> 
> Merci Deepdark
> 
> ...


Une question : quand tu boot sous windows tu as bien le message "Err. Disque. Veuillez appuyer sur une touche pour continuer" ou quelque chose comme ça?

Pour le lien c'est CDI qui s'est trompé de fil pour me répondre (je l'avais orienté vers ce fil).


----------



## giori (6 Juin 2008)

...,



DeepDark a dit:


> Une question : quand tu boot sous windows tu as bien le message "Err. Disque. Veuillez appuyer sur une touche pour continuer" ou quelque chose comme ça?
> 
> Pour le lien c'est CDI qui s'est trompé de fil pour me répondre (je l'avais orienté vers ce fil).



Oui, c'est ça !

D'ailleurs maintenant ça n'arrive plus car j'ai supprimé la partition Bootcamp dédiée à Windows et j'ai aussi été obligé de définir le disque Mac OS pour démarrer  (un peu comme dans le Bios de Windows) car à chaque redémarrage, j'avais la page noire avec " diseable boot disk " ou quelque chose d'approchant.

Jusqu'à ce que je définisse ce disque de démarrage, je devais redémarrer en pressant la touche "alt" puis choisr MacOS, pourtant seul choix disponible depuis la suppression de la partition Bootcamp...

Autrement dit, j'imagine que si je veux redémarrer sur un disque MacOS, je devrait changer cette option...

J'aimerais bien d'une part revenir à une situation normale puis éventuellement trouver une solution pour pouvoir utiliser Money, entre autres.

Merci d'avance


----------



## DeepDark (6 Juin 2008)

marignan83 a dit:


> ...,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais en fait ton problème venait du CD de windows... L'installation ne se fait pas complètement c'est à dire qu'a aucun moment tu ne choisit dans quel format tu formate ta partition bootcamp. Et c'est ce non-choix qui fait "l'err disque" et qui rend impossible le lancement de windows.
Pour régler le problème il suffit de changer de CD d'installation.

Et pour redémarrer sous OSX directment, va dans préf système > Démarrage
Voilà tout


----------



## giori (6 Juin 2008)

...,

Ah... Il me semble pourtant bien avoir fait le choix d'une partition en fat32 lorsque ça a été demandé dans les menus...

Pour le redémarrage, c'est ce que j'ai fait donc à priori je suis revenu à une situation normale. Tant mieux.

Bon, il me faut donc un autre CD XP mais ça 'ennuie d'en racheter un autre juste pour ça.

Et avec "Parallels Desktop", c'est le même problème ?
Je l'ai mais en anglais 

En tout cas merci pour tes infos !


----------



## Kounkountchek (6 Juin 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Oui, un CD qui marche + SN de XP ou Vista.
> 
> Je le redis, Parallels Desktop est, à mon goût, + facile à utiliser:
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que Parallels ou vmware sont plus pratiques (pas besoin de redemarrer) mais pour les jeux t'as tout intérêt de passer par BootCamp (en tout cas avec les versions actuelles de Parallels et VMWare)
Enfin d'après ce que j'ai pu essayer (Runaway 1 et 2, l'ile noyée, Syberia 1 et 2... oui j'aime bien Sokal !  )
Txusss


----------



## DeepDark (7 Juin 2008)

marignan83 a dit:


> ...,
> 
> Ah... Il me semble pourtant bien avoir fait le choix d'une partition en fat32 lorsque ça a été demandé dans les menus...
> 
> ...


Avec Parallels l'installation se passera sans problèmes  puisqu'il ne créera qu'une machine virtuelle windows.
Donc pas de partition à créer, pas de formatage, juste un dossier "Machine virtuelle" dans ton disque dur 
Tu peut donc installer windows sans problèmes avec Parallels 

Par contre si tu comptait jouer... ça va pas le faire...


----------



## kimi_822 (10 Juin 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Oui, un CD qui marche + SN de XP ou Vista.
> 
> Je le redis, Parallels Desktop est, à mon goût, + facile à utiliser:
> 
> ...



Le conseilles-tu aussi si Windows te sert Exclusivement à jouer à des jeux vidéos ? Ou conseilles-tu plutôt Bootcamp ( qui est gratuit ) 

Ah ok. JE savais qu'il fallait un Windows XP ( SP2) mais je pensai qu'il fallait un cd de programme d'installation ( celui à 249 euros) et non pas une mise à jour Windows XP SP2 ( celui à 129 euros qui permettait de migrer de 98 à XP ).


----------



## MacFanatic (22 Juin 2008)

Salut à tous !
Moi je ne me suis pas emmerdé, j'ai acheté une licence Windows XP, j'ai collé la petite étiquette sous le pied de mon iMac, avec les autres et c'est TOUT.


----------



## iYogi (22 Juin 2008)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> Moi je ne me suis pas emmerdé, j'ai acheté une licence Windows XP, j'ai collé la petite étiquette sous le pied de mon iMac, avec les autres et c'est TOUT.


 
Mais y'a pas d'étiquette sur l'iMac ??? 
Y'en a que sur les PC !!!:love:


----------



## E2D2 (29 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Toujours dans la découverte de mon iMAC (désolé mais, je n'ai pas encore envoyé de photos dans la rubrique "switch"... problème d'appareil photo) dont je ne regrette aucunement l'achat, je suis à la recherche de quelques précisions concernant l'utilisation de logiciels "windows" sur mon MAC


1) Si j'opte pour la solution "émulation" avec VMware Fusion par exemple, vais-je pouvoir utiliser des logiciels nécessitant DirectX 9.0 ?

2) Comment fait-on pour mettre à jour un logiciel "windows" et, plus particulièrement "windows XP", quand on les utilise en émulation ?


3) D'un point de vue légal, puis-je installer pour l'utiliser par émulation un "windows xp professionnel SP2". En fait, je pose cette question car, après avoir jeté un coup d'oeil sur des sites comme la FNAC, je trouve qu'un "windows xp" à 279 euros.... c'est un peu raide. J'ai fait quelques recherches sur le net et j'ai trouvé sur ebay des "windows xp Professionnel SP2" ou des "windows XP Home Familial SP2 intégré" à des prix bien inférieurs (et ce ne sont pas des mises à jour) et apparemment, parfaitement légales (excellente notation du vendeur, possibilité d'enregistrement du produit auprès de Microsoft etc...)


Certainement toutes ces questions ont déjà été abordées dans ce forum mais bien qu'ayant cherché les réponses, j'avoue être un peu perdu . Quoiqu'il en soit, merci d'avance pour la ou les réponses


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Juin 2008)

E2D2 a dit:


> Bonjour,Toujours dans la découverte de mon iMAC (désolé mais, je n'ai pas encore envoyé de photos dans la rubrique "switch"... problème d'appareil photo) dont je ne regrette aucunement l'achat, je suis à la recherche de quelques précisions concernant l'utilisation de logiciels "windows" sur mon MAC
> 
> 1) Si j'opte pour la solution "émulation" avec VMware Fusion par exemple, vais-je pouvoir utiliser des logiciels nécessitant DirectX 9.0 ?



J'ai Parallels Desktop 3, la version française achetée à la FNAC. Avec Parallels tu peux utiliser des logiciels avec DirectX 9.0
Voilà d'ailleurs le site du distributeur en France :

http://www.avanquest.com/France/log...ation/Parallels_Desktop_For_Mac.html?pid=2122

et tous les logiciels tournant sur Parallels Desktop (site de l'éditeur Parallels aux US):

http://www.parallels.com/en/products/desktop/features/3d/



E2D2 a dit:


> 2) Comment fait-on pour mettre à jour un logiciel "windows" et, plus particulièrement "windows XP", quand on les utilise en émulation ?



Tu mets à jour Windows exactement comme sur un PC avec Windows  
Update.




E2D2 a dit:


> 3) D'un point de vue légal, puis-je installer pour l'utiliser par émulation un "windows xp professionnel SP2". En fait, je pose cette question car, après avoir jeté un coup d'oeil sur des sites comme la FNAC, je trouve qu'un "windows xp" à 279 euros.... c'est un peu raide. J'ai fait quelques recherches sur le net et j'ai trouvé sur ebay des "windows xp Professionnel SP2" ou des "windows XP Home Familial SP2 intégré" à des prix bien inférieurs (et ce ne sont pas des mises à jour) et apparemment, parfaitement légales (excellente notation du vendeur, possibilité d'enregistrement du produit auprès de Microsoft etc...)



Ma fille a Vista Édition Familiale Premium et en est très contente. Le prix est moins élevé que XP à 279  à la FNAC. 235 . Voilà la fiche de Vista :

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a1932303/W...D-ROM-PC?Mn=-1&PID=32698&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=4&Fr=2

Tu as 5 %, si tu as la carte FNAC. J'ai entièrement confiance en la FNAC et ai toujours acheté dans différents magasins de la région parisienne. Je m'en suis toujours félicité. Je n'ai jamais rapporté quoique que ce soit ni en soft ni en hard. C'est loin d'être le cas partout. Il n'y a pas que le prix.


----------



## ntx (29 Juin 2008)

E2D2 a dit:


> 3) D'un point de vue légal, puis-je installer pour l'utiliser par émulation un "windows xp professionnel SP2". En fait, je pose cette question car, après avoir jeté un coup d'oeil sur des sites comme la FNAC, je trouve qu'un "windows xp" à 279 euros.... c'est un peu raide. J'ai fait quelques recherches sur le net et j'ai trouvé sur ebay des "windows xp Professionnel SP2" ou des "windows XP Home Familial SP2 intégré" à des prix bien inférieurs (et ce ne sont pas des mises à jour) et apparemment, parfaitement légales (excellente notation du vendeur, possibilité d'enregistrement du produit auprès de Microsoft etc...)


Avant d'affirmer que cela est complètement légal : est-ce des versions "boîte" ou des versions "OEM" ? Parce que dans le second cas, tu n'es plus dans la légalité.


----------



## DeepDark (29 Juin 2008)

E2D2 a dit:


> 1) Si j'opte pour la solution "émulation" avec VMware Fusion par exemple, vais-je pouvoir utiliser des logiciels nécessitant DirectX 9.0 ?



Vmware Fusion prend en charge DirectX 9.0. Pas de souci à se faire de ce côté là 

Une question : tu comptes jouer ou pas?


----------



## E2D2 (29 Juin 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Avant d'affirmer que cela est complètement légal : est-ce des versions "boîte" ou des versions "OEM" ? Parce que dans le second cas, tu n'es plus dans la légalité.




Voilà un point important ! Alors, si j'ai bien compris : 

1) Les versions OEM sont moins chers MAIS, ne peuvent-être installées que sur un ordinateur, une seule fois (pas question de désinstaller la version que l'on avait sur son PC pour l'installer ensuite sur son MAC) et encore faut-il que ce soit un PC car il est interdit d'utiliser ce type de version par émulation.

2) Les versions "boîtes" sont plus chers... mais on peut les utiliser par émulation


J'ai bon ??????????

Quand même à plus de 200 euros l'OS; ça fait quand même cher, sans compter l'émulateur. Je viens d'essayer pendant 5 jours CrossOver... ça marche pour des programmes léger (style cyberboard pour les personnes qui connaissent) mais quand j'ai voulu utiliser "Les campagnes de Napoléon" d'AGEOD, là ça été "niet" !


Au passage, merci aussi à Jean-Michel pour sa réponse un peu plus haut



DeepDark a dit:


> Vmware Fusion prend en charge DirectX 9.0. Pas de souci à se faire de ce côté là
> 
> Une question : tu comptes jouer ou pas?





Oui, mais pas à des jeux style "pan ! pan ! tu tues !" (attention, ne nous méprenons pas, ce n'est pas une critique pour ceux qui aiment ces jeux; chacun ses goûts). Je suis plutôt joueur de wargames historiques.


----------



## ntx (29 Juin 2008)

E2D2 a dit:


> Voilà un point important ! Alors, si j'ai bien compris :
> 
> 1) Les versions OEM sont moins chers MAIS, ne peuvent-être installées que sur un ordinateur, une seule fois (pas question de désinstaller la version que l'on avait sur son PC pour l'installer ensuite sur son MAC) et encore faut-il que ce soit un PC car il est interdit d'utiliser ce type de version par émulation.
> 
> ...


Pour les utiliser légalement : oui
Les version OEM sont prévues pour être utilisées avec le matériel avec lequel elles ont été vendues : PC, carte mère, 


> Quand même à plus de 200 euros l'OS; ça fait quand même cher, sans compter l'émulateur.


Qui a dit qu'Apple était cher ?  Si tu dois payer plein pot des logiciels dans le monde M$, la facture est aussi vite très salée. Il ne faut pas oublier que Windows et M$ Office sont vendus par M$ aux constructeurs de PC à des prix défiant toute concurrence pour justement casser toute concurrence.


> Je viens d'essayer pendant 5 jours CrossOver... ça marche pour des programmes léger (style cyberboard pour les personnes qui connaissent) mais quand j'ai voulu utiliser "Les campagnes de Napoléon" d'AGEOD, là ça été "niet" !


Crossover est très sensible apparemment à la résolution, de même sur VmWare si tu t'amuses à redimensionner ta fenêtre ça peut faire rapidement planter les applications qui tournent. Mais quand ça marche les performances sont toute à fait correct, du moins avec la version "Games".


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Juin 2008)

E2D2 a dit:


> Voilà un point important ! Alors, si j'ai bien compris :
> 
> 1) Les versions OEM sont moins chers MAIS, ne peuvent-être installées que sur un ordinateur, une seule fois (pas question de désinstaller la version que l'on avait sur son PC pour l'installer ensuite sur son MAC) et encore faut-il que ce soit un PC car il est interdit d'utiliser ce type de version par émulation.
> 
> ...



Tu as tout bon. D'ailleurs voilà en anglais ce que dit le support de Parallels sur les OEM :

http://kb.parallels.com/en/5129



E2D2 a dit:


> Quand même à plus de 200 euros l'OS; ça fait quand même cher, sans compter l'émulateur. Je viens d'essayer pendant 5 jours CrossOver... ça marche pour des programmes léger (style cyberboard pour les personnes qui connaissent) mais quand j'ai voulu utiliser "Les campagnes de Napoléon" d'AGEOD, là ça été "niet" !Au passage, merci aussi à Jean-Michel pour sa réponse un peu plus haut



Acheter Windows en boîte est cher c'est vrai. Les 235  de Vista Édition Familiale Premium ramenés à un coût par jour çà n'est que 64 centimes par jour. 

Quant au prix de parallels, voici le prix de la FNAC:

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a2016254/Parallels-Desktop-3-0-cederom-Mac?Mn=-1&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=1&Fr=0



E2D2 a dit:


> Oui, mais pas à des jeux style "pan ! pan ! tu tues !" (attention, ne nous méprenons pas, ce n'est pas une critique pour ceux qui aiment ces jeux; chacun ses goûts). Je suis plutôt joueur de wargames historiques.



Voilà la totalité des jeux et des applications qui tournent sur Parallels Desktop 3:

*Games*
Alien Arena 2007
Baldurs Gate 2
Bus Driver
Caesar 3
CounterStrike 1.6
Doom 3
Duke Nukem Manhattan Project
Dungeon Siege 2
Fallout 2
FarCry
GORE-Ultimate Soldier
Half Life	
Hitman Codename 47
Hitman Silent Assassin
Hitman Contracts
KingPin
Homeworld 2
Neverball
Neverwinter Nights
Prey
Revolt
Quake 1
Quake 2
Return to Castle Wolfenstein	
Second Life
Scorched 3D
Serious Sam The First Encounter
Serious Sam The Second Encounter
SiN
Soldier of Fortune 2
Tribes
Unreal Tournament 2004
Warcraft 3
Wolfenstein-Enemy Territories
Worms 3D

*Applications*
Autodesk 3ds Max 9
Autodesk AutoCAD 2008
Autodesk Inventor Pro 2008
Autodesk Revit Arch 2008
AeroFly Pro Deluxe
ArcGIS Desktop 9.2	

Avid SOFTIMAGE|XSI 5.11
Avid SOFTIMAGE|XSI 6.02
CATIA V5R16
Maxon CINEMA 4D® R10
NASA World Wind 1.4
Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 3.0	

Punch! Professional Home
RhinoCeros® 4
SketchUp Pro 6
SolidWorks® 2007


----------



## divoli (29 Juin 2008)

Plusieurs choses;

Concernant les licences OEM;
- D'une part, il est parfaitement légal de les utiliser via une machine virtuelle,
- D'autre part, le matériel lié peut prendre différentes formes (clé USB, souris, etc...).
Mais effectivement, ce type de licence se lie ensuite définitivement à l'ordinateur sur lequel on l'installe.

Concernant DirectX 9;
Autant Parallels Desktop que VMware Fusion le gèrent, avec pour le moment une légère avance pour Parallels.
Mais il faut bien comprendre que ces logiciels sont incapables de prendre en charge la carte graphique hôte, et ne font qu'en émuler une de base. Donc les performances sont quand même très modestes (ce qui amène pas mal de gens à installer Windows en natif via bootcamp, notamment pour les jeux).


----------



## E2D2 (29 Juin 2008)

Un grand merci à tous pour toutes ces précisions qui me permettent d'y voir quand même plus clair. Encore un peu de réflexion personnel et je fais mon choix.

Je ne manquerai pas de vous tenir au courant des points positifs et négatifs de la solution que j'aurai adoptée.


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Juin 2008)

E2D2 a dit:


> Oui, mais pas à des jeux style "pan ! pan ! tu tues !" (attention, ne nous méprenons pas, ce n'est pas une critique pour ceux qui aiment ces jeux; chacun ses goûts). Je suis plutôt joueur de wargames historiques.



A quels jeux joues-tu ?


----------



## ncocacola (29 Juin 2008)

Quelqu'un m'explique pourquoi payer 270 pour XP quand on peut l'avoir à 80 en toute légalité?


----------



## flette (29 Juin 2008)

ncocacola a dit:


> Quelqu'un m'explique pourquoi payer 270 pour XP quand on peut l'avoir à 80 en toute légalité?



Ou ça 80  ?

Perso j'utilise une version OEM d'XP pro achetée chez un revendeur. Je dois avouer que je n'ai pas lu la CLUF, trop long :-(

Pour la liste des softs qui fonctionnent sous Parallel, il y en a des centaines d'autres, j'utilise
MS SQL Server 2000
Office XP
Crystal Report 11
Business Object 9
Une grande partie de la gamme des logiciels de gestion de Sage (compta, paye, GC)
Utilitaire de cloonage ATI
des appli spécifiques développées sous VB
... et j'en oublie.

Tout cela sur un modeste MacMini 1.8 acheté 420 euros sur le Refurb et j'espère bientôt sur un Macbook pro.
J'ai ajouté 1Go de mémoire quand même.

Juste quelques pb pour mapper le clavier mais avec l'aide des MacG users ça devrait s'arranger.


----------



## E2D2 (29 Juin 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> A quels jeux joues-tu ?




Essentiellement des wargames historiques comme, par exemple Les Campagnes de Napoléon de chez AGEOD :

www.nobilis-france.com

Ou à quelques wargames sur cartes comme Barbarossa to Berlin de chez GMT. Le problème est que, pour les jeux sur cartes, il faut un adversaire en face de soi, physiquement; or, dans mon secteur les adversaires étant peu nombreux, nous avons recours à des logiciels qui permettent de s'échanger des fichiers qui représentent, sous forme informatique", le jeu sur table. Parmi ces programmes il y a : Cyberboard, Zun Tzu, Vassal, iWarsim. Les deux derniers fonctionnent en JAVA donc, apparemment pas de problème pour des parties avec un joueur sur PC et un joueur sur MAC mais, malheureusement, les programmes les plus utilisés sont les deux premiers qui ne fonctionnent que sur..... windows donc, voilà pourquoi je cherche à installer cet OS sur mon MAC.

Certes, j'ai un portable qui fonctionne sous windows(un ACCER) mais, j'aimerais tellement pouvoir utiliser l'écran de 24 '' du MAC !


----------



## Jean-Miche (30 Juin 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Pour les utiliser légalement : oui
> Les version OEM sont prévues pour être utilisées avec le matériel avec lequel elles ont été vendues : PC, carte mère,



Voilà ce qui est mentionné dans l'article du support de Parallels dont je t'ai donné le lien plus haut:

"OEM stands for Original Equipment Manufacturer. OEM software is only distributed when its sold with a computer. The best example of OEM software is the copy of Windows that comes pre-installed when you buy a new PC. I*nstalling OEM software on another machine usually violates the softwares license agreement and may not work with Parallels Desktop for Mac.*"

et la traduction de la fin :Installer un logiciel OEM ne marchera pas avec Parallels Desktop


----------



## divoli (30 Juin 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Voilà ce qui est mentionné dans l'article du support de Parallels dont je t'ai donné le lien plus haut:
> 
> "OEM stands for Original Equipment Manufacturer. OEM software is only distributed when it&#8217;s sold with a computer. The best example of OEM software is the copy of Windows that comes pre-installed when you buy a new PC. I*nstalling OEM software on another machine usually violates the software&#8217;s license agreement and may not work with Parallels Desktop for Mac.*"
> 
> et la traduction de la fin :Installer un logiciel OEM ne marchera pas avec Parallels Desktop



Jean-Miche, une nouvelle fois tu mélanges tout, en faisant des interprétations totalement erronées. Plusieurs personnes t'avaient pourtant repris sur un autre topic.
http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/vmware-fusion-ou-parallel-211966-4.html

Il y a d'une part les licences OEM qui sont vendues avec un ordinateur ("OEM constructeur"), et qui pour des raisons aussi bien techniques que légales, ne peuvent plus être installées sur un autre ordinateur, que ce soit en natif comme en virtuel. C'est d'ailleurs la traduction de ce qui tu as transposé en gras.

Et d'autre part, il y a les licences OEM vendues à part, qui peuvent être virtualisées sans problème (pour peu qu'elles ne soient pas fournies avec un composant majeur, style CM, ce qui complique les choses sans pour autant les rendre impossible).

Et de nombreuses personnes sur ces forum virtualisent des versions OEM, en toute légalité, que ce soit avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware Fusion.


----------



## Jean-Miche (30 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Jean-Miche, une nouvelle fois tu mélanges tout, en faisant des interprétations totalement erronées. Plusieurs personnes t'avaient pourtant repris sur un autre topic.
> http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/vmware-fusion-ou-parallel-211966-4.html
> 
> Il y a d'une part les licences OEM qui sont vendues avec un ordinateur ("OEM constructeur"), et qui pour des raisons aussi bien techniques que légales, ne peuvent plus être installées sur un autre ordinateur, que ce soit en natif comme en virtuel. C'est d'ailleurs la traduction de ce qui tu as transposé en gras.
> ...



Voilà le lien direct du support de VMWare pour Fusion concernant les OEM :

http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/mi...KB_1_1&dialogID=56881647&stateId=0 0 56883157

"Typically, OEM install CDs and OS recovery CDs are designed to place an operating system onto a PC with the factory configuration and defaults specific to that vendor. A VMware virtual machine provides a complete virtual PC for the operating system running in it. The vendor-specific hardware and BIOS components expected by the OEM software are not present inside the virtual machine, and the installation or restore cannot continue. This is also true for physical PCs. If you attempt to use one manufacturer's OEM install or OS recovery CD on a physical PC from different vendor, sometimes even just a different model by the same manufacturer, it will refuse to install. The best way to work around this problem is to install your Guest operating system with a full install CD, rather than using an OEM install or recovery CD."

Il n' y a pas de différence entre les 2 logiciels de virtualisation.
Il faut Windows en boîte et pas d'OEM.


----------



## divoli (30 Juin 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Voilà le lien direct du support de VMWare pour Fusion concernant les OEM :
> 
> http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?cmd=displayKC&docType=kc&externalId=1116&sliceId=2&docTypeID=DT_KB_1_1&dialogID=56881647&stateId=0%200%2056883157
> 
> ...



Bien sûr qu'il n'y a pas de différence entre les deux logiciels de virtualisation concernant l'utilisation des licences OEM; c'est ce que j'avais essayé de faire comprendre dans ma dernière phrase.

En plus, "Windows en boite", ça ne veut rien dire. Windows peut être vendue "en boite" aussi bien en version non OEM (que l'on peut désinstaller pour réinstaller sur un autre ordi) qu'en version OEM (qui sera définitivement liée à un ordinateur une fois installée).

Ce qui pose problème, ce sont les licences OEM "constructeur" vendues avec un ordinateur, ce qui est expliqué dans le texte que tu cites ("manufacturer's OEM").

Toi, malgré les nombreux posts, tu n'as toujours pas compris la différence entre OEM "constructeur" et OEM vendues séparément. Les premières ne peuvent pas être virtualisées, mais les secondes oui.


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, ce n'est pas que pour faire joli qu'on vous épingle des sujets en début de forum. On fusionne.


----------



## Luigi_69 (16 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bien sûr qu'il n'y a pas de différence entre les deux logiciels de virtualisation concernant l'utilisation des licences OEM; c'est ce que j'avais essayé de faire comprendre dans ma dernière phrase.
> 
> En plus, "Windows en boite", ça ne veut rien dire. Windows peut être vendue "en boite" aussi bien en version non OEM (que l'on peut désinstaller pour réinstaller sur un autre ordi) qu'en version OEM (qui sera définitivement liée à un ordinateur une fois installée).
> 
> ...


Je comprends pas trop ce que tu dis, même si ca a déjà du être expliqué auparavant, je n'ai quand même pas compris.

Une version OEM, une fois qu'elle est installée via Bootcamp, elle sera totalement impossible à virtualiser? la clé est bloquée c'est cà? Parce que quand je vois une version OEM vista Home Premium à 100, ca donne envie.
Quand on est étudiant est qu'on vient de se payer un MBP, on n'a pas réellement les moyens de payer une autre version  d'un Windows dont on a besoin.


----------



## misterjmf (25 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour

Je viens de parcourir tout ce fil de discussion.

Il y a qq jours, j'envisageais de cloner mon macOSX sur un disque externe, avant de reformater mon disque interne (pour y récupérer une partition Ubuntu inutile et la remplacer par une partition bootcamp pour windows) et de recopier le clone en retour...

Divoli m'avait d'ailleurs bien éclairé sur ce coup.

Mais finalement, j'ai fait autrement ;-)

1) achat d'une time capsule
2) sauvegarde totale
3) réinstallation de Léopard depuis le dvd install
4)restauration à partir de Time Capsule
5) création partition bootcamp
6) installation windows xp home edition (sp2)
7) création machine virtuelle avec VMware fusion
8) ajout des VMware fusion tools

tout ça a parfaitement bien fonctionné (faut être patient, c'est tout), mais...

*Je précise que la licence Windows est une OEM achetée séparément.*

Je cite Divoli dans un post récent:
"_Et de nombreuses personnes sur ces forum virtualisent des versions OEM, en toute légalité, que ce soit avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware Fusion._"

Je suis donc dans ce cas, maintenant.

Le problème est celui de bcp de personnes ici: La demande de réactivation si on passe d'un démarrage en windows natif à un démarrage depuis OSX et la machine virtuelle.

Pourtant, le fichier "premiers pas" (qui figure dans le dmg d'installation de vMware) dit ceci (à propos d'une virtualisation depuis une partition bootcamp):

"_Lorsque linstallation de VMware Tools est terminée, redémarrez votre
ordinateur.
La première fois que vous activez votre machine virtuelle Boot Camp après
linstallation de VMware Tools, vous devez réactiver Windows.
REMARQUE : Si VMware Tools nest pas installé, que vous réactivez Windows dans
votre machine virtuelle Boot Camp et que vous démarrez ensuite votre partition
Boot Camp de manière native, vous êtes invité à réactiver Windows. La
réactivation de Windows dans votre partition Boot Camp native implique
nécessairement la réactivation de votre machine virtuelle Boot Camp la
prochaine fois que vous lactiverez, et ainsi de suite. Linstallation de VMware Tools
résout ce problème. Une fois VMware Tools installé, vous ne devrez réactiver
Windows que lors de la première activation de votre machine virtuelle Boot
Camp."

_ça ne se passe pas du tout comme ça. au début j'ai eu du mal à installer les VMware tools (justement parce que j'avais d'abord démarré en natif, puis le premier démarrage en virtuel bloquait sur cette demande de réactivation) et j'ai déjà du passer par une demande téléphonique (c'est un serveur vocal, tout est automatique) et renouveler mon identificateur windows xp.

ça recommence, je peux arrêter et redémarrer ma machine virtuelle sous macOSX, mais si je démarre windows en natif, on me demande de réactiver...

je crains que si je le fais, la machine virtuelle ne me le redemande encore la prochaine fois.....

Bref... certains d'entre vous ont obtenu un deuxième n° de licence XP par téléphone (mais en parlant à une vraie personne, pas une machine). Quel est le numéro pour cela? 

Finalement, est-ce définitivement impossible d'utiliser windows xp home (oem) à la fois en natif et en virtuel?


----------



## divoli (25 Juillet 2008)

misterjmf a dit:


> Finalement, est-ce définitivement impossible d'utiliser windows xp home (oem) à la fois en natif et en virtuel?



Ben je t'avais quand même mis en garde:



divoli a dit:


> Ceci dit, comme ta licence de Windows est OEM, à partir du moment où tu l'activeras, je suppose que tu seras obligé ensuite de toujours utiliser Windows dans ces conditions.



Si la procédure que tu indiques dans ton post fonctionne avec une version complète (et elle fonctionne, ça c'est clair), je suis loin d'être sûr qu'elle fonctionne avec une version OEM (en boite).

Il va falloir que tu contactes MS, à mon avis. Ou attendre l'avis de quelqu'un d'autre...


----------



## divoli (25 Juillet 2008)

Luigi_69 a dit:


> Je comprends pas trop ce que tu dis, même si ca a déjà du être expliqué auparavant, je n'ai quand même pas compris.
> 
> Une version OEM, une fois qu'elle est installée via Bootcamp, elle sera totalement impossible à virtualiser? la clé est bloquée c'est cà? Parce que quand je vois une version OEM vista Home Premium à 100, ca donne envie.
> Quand on est étudiant est qu'on vient de se payer un MBP, on n'a pas réellement les moyens de payer une autre version  d'un Windows dont on a besoin.



En fait, je répondais à Jean-Miche qui persiste à ne pas vouloir comprendre la différence entre licence OEM vendue avec un ordi et licence OEM vendue en boite.

Et pour répondre à ta question, autant la version de Windows installée sur bootcamp sera prise en charge en virtuel si c'est une version complète. Autant je ne sais pas ce qu'il se passera si c'est une version OEM (et d'après le témoignage de misterjmf, cela se passerait plutôt mal).

Et cerise sur le gateau, dans le cas d'une licence Vista Home, il faut qu'elle intègre le pack SP1 pour qu'elle soit légalement (voire techniquement) virtualisable...


----------



## divoli (2 Août 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> Important MAJ 13/02/2008
> 
> Depuis quelques semaines, Microsoft à modifier les licences de vista pour permettre à toute les version d'être emulé sur une virtualisation.
> 
> ...



Je me pose une question par rapport à cela. Qu'est-ce qui se passe légalement et techniquement pour une personne qui veut virtualiser une de ces versions originale ? Il lui suffit de l'installer et puis de la mettre à jour avec le pack SP1 ? Ou alors elle doit préalablement intégrer le pack SP1 à son CD avant de l'installer sur l'ordinateur ?

Ou alors cette version n'est définitivement pas virtualisable, même avec le rajout du pack SP1. Ce qui serait particulièrement c*n, pour dire les choses...


----------



## Tarul (3 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je me pose une question par rapport à cela. Qu'est-ce qui se passe légalement et techniquement pour une personne qui veut virtualiser une de ces versions originale ? Il lui suffit de l'installer et puis de la mettre à jour avec le pack SP1 ? Ou alors elle doit préalablement intégrer le pack SP1 à son CD avant de l'installer sur l'ordinateur ?
> 
> Ou alors cette version n'est définitivement pas virtualisable, même avec le rajout du pack SP1. Ce qui serait particulièrement c*n, pour dire les choses...


Cela fait partie des trous qui n'ont pas de réponse sûr. Mais si on procède avec logique bête et méchante, il est illégale de virtualisé un Vista SP0. Il n'est donc pas normal d'appliquer le SP1 après son installation en environnement viertualisé. Pour moi, il faudrait intégré le SP1 avant de l'installer. Comme ça on est clean avec la licence, et techniquement c'est mieux d'avoir les SP déjà intégrés et non installés par dessus un windows fraîs.


----------



## Grecobedo (21 Août 2008)

Salut à tous, après 30 minutes de lectures sur ce topic, j'ai répondu à pas mal des questions que je me posais mais subsistent encore qq flous...

J'ai un Imac intel sur lequel j'aimerais installer windows. Je vais donc aller me procurer à la Fnac ou autre une licence Windows XP SP3 *OEM* et l'installer depuis bootcamp.

Jusque là je suis quasiment certain de me coup. Mais ce que je n'ai pas compris en revanche, c'est si je pourrai par la suite utiliser cette même licence avec Parallels ?
(J'ai cru comprendre que non puisque disque virtuel = "nouvelle machine")

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## divoli (21 Août 2008)

Grecobedo a dit:


> Salut à tous, après 30 minutes de lectures sur ce topic, j'ai répondu à pas mal des questions que je me posais mais subsistent encore qq flous...
> 
> J'ai un Imac intel sur lequel j'aimerais installer windows. Je vais donc aller me procurer à la Fnac ou autre une licence Windows XP SP3 *OEM* et l'installer depuis bootcamp.
> 
> ...



Ben d'après misterjf, ce serait oui, on peut virtualiser Windows XP OEM qui se trouve sur la partition bootcamp. Il l'a fait avec VMware Fusion, et je ne vois à priori pas de raison pour que cela ne fonctionne pas également avec Parallels Desktop.

Ceci dit, il est clair que tu te "condamnes" à garder une installation via bootcamp (tu pourras éventuellement réinstaller XP en cas de plantage notamment, mais toujours sur la partition bootcamp de ton ordi, impossible par exemple par la suite de faire une installation directement et uniquement sur Parallels)...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

J'ai fait le tour de windows et office, et j'ai besoin de place sur mon macbook. Je vais donc supprimer la partition avec l'assistant. Mais comment désactiver ces bo**** euh  produits devenus superflus pour revendre les licences ?


----------



## Tarul (23 Septembre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> J'ai fait le tour de windows et office, et j'ai besoin de place sur mon macbook. Je vais donc supprimer la partition avec l'assistant. Mais comment désactiver ces bo**** euh  produits devenus superflus pour revendre les licences ?




1ière options : Si ce sont des produits oem, ce n'est pas possible. Ils sont attachés au yeux de MS à ton macbook.

2ième options : ce sont des produits que tu as eut parce que tu es un étudiant, il faut dans ce cas lire les licences pour voir ce qui t'es permis de faire.

3ième options : tu as des versions boittes, tu peux les revendre sans soucis.


----------



## Bijot (23 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Je vais m'acheter le nouveau macbook pro dans peu de temps et j'aimerai y installer windows XP. J'ai lu qu'il faut XP sp2 au minimum pour l'installer. Le hic c'est que je possede XP sp1 . 
Y'a t-il un moyen de contourner ce problème (tout en restant dans la légalité) sans racheter une nouvelle licence ?


----------



## shadowchild (23 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
bon j'ai parcouru tout le topic... Voila je vais passer sous mac (macbook blanc) et faire passer aussi les parents de ma copine sous mac! Et l'on voudrait avoir la possibilité d'avoir windows, d'ou pour moi l'intéret du sujet...
Mais tout du long, j'ai lu plein de trucs, et du coup, tout s'emmèle... je crois avoir compris un truc, puis quelqu'un d'autre dit le contraire 2 pages plus loin... 
Alors j'ai plusieurs questions : 

Peut on utiliser la licence de windows d'un ordinateur que l'on n'utilise plus?
J'aurais dit que non, mais page 5, Simbouesse dit qu'il a utilisé le num de licence de ses parents, Liyad dit qu'il peut tant que l'autre ordinateur ne l'utilise plus et julieeennd dit posséder déja un numéro de licence... Moi qui croyais que ce n'était pas transférable, ça fait 3 users qui visiblement le transfère...
En effet, ma copine et moi avons deux ordinateurs avec xp que nous n'utilisons plus! Donc ça serait rudement intéressant pour nous...

Deuxième chose : bon visiblement, il vaut mieux prendre une version oem pour son prix... J'ai bien compris la différence entre les deux versions oem existantes, a savoir pour les constructeurs précis (mais alors parlez vous des cd recovery?) et vendus seuls. A priori on peut les acheter seuls sur divers sites! 
Mais par hasard je regarde sur ebay...
Ceci a priori serait bon aussi
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Windows-XP-Pro-S...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Mais ceci non, vu que ce serait pour marque dell
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Windows-XP-Pro-S...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Pourtant il est précisé que c'est neuf, et compatible avec n'importe quelle machine...


En gros, voila, je ne sais pas si je repose des questions déja posées, mais comme je vous ai dit, j'ai parcouru tout le topic, et je ne trouve pas trés clair...

Merci


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je vais m'acheter le nouveau macbook pro dans peu de temps et j'aimerai y installer windows XP. J'ai lu qu'il faut XP sp2 au minimum pour l'installer. Le hic c'est que je possede XP sp1 .
> Y'a t-il un moyen de contourner ce problème (tout en restant dans la légalité) sans racheter une nouvelle licence ?



Va voir là.


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

owchild" data-source="post: 4869673"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
shadowchild a dit:


> Peut on utiliser la licence de windows d'un ordinateur que l'on n'utilise plus?



Oui, à condition que ce ne soit pas une version OEM.

Je crois également que MS impose un délai entre deux activations, pour éviter que des personnes installent la même licence sur plusieurs ordinateurs d'affilée.

owchild" data-source="post: 4869673"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
shadowchild a dit:


> Mais par hasard je regarde sur ebay...
> Ceci a priori serait bon aussi
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Windows-XP-Pro-SP2-OEM-COA-4CD-multilinguage-23_W0QQitemZ160293900528QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160293900528&_trkparms=72%3A1367%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> ...



A mon avis, ça pue l'arnaque à plein nez, surtout la deuxième offre.

Il ne faut pas rêver et penser obtenir une version de XP pour 3 francs 6 sous.

Va voir là:
http://www.grosbill.com/4-microsoft...version_oem-78383-jeux_video-logiciel_systeme
http://www.grosbill.com/4-x-78523-jeux_video-logiciel_systeme


----------



## shadowchild (23 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse!



divoli a dit:


> Oui, à condition que ce ne soit pas une version OEM.
> 
> Je crois également que MS impose un délai entre deux activations, pour éviter que des personnes installent la même licence sur plusieurs ordinateurs d'affilée.


 
Ok... mais si windows était installé sur notre machine, c'est forcément une version oem... Je me trompe?
J'ai un P4 HP qui n'est plus utilisé et qui a windows dessus... donc j'imagine que c'est un oem! J'ai un portable asus, avec un cd recovery, donc j'imagine que c'est un oem. Et ma copine avait un portable fujitsu, donc j'imagine que dessus c'était aussi un oem!!!! En gros je ne peux réutiliser aucune licence!


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

shadowchild a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ce sont des licences fournies à l'achat avec chacun de ces ordis, ce qui me semble à priori fort probable, alors oui elles sont OEM et définitivement liées à chacun de ces ordis. Tu ne pourras pas les installer sur un autre ordi.

Tu es bon pour racheter soit une version OEM en boite (cf. mes liens au dessus), soit une version non OEM.
Mais attention, si tu achètes une version OEM et que tu l'actives sur ton MacBook, elle sera définitivement liée à ce MacBook. Ce qui n'est pas le cas d'une version non OEM, qui est transférable (mais plus chère).


----------



## Bijot (23 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Va voir là.


 

Merci !!


----------



## WinMac (27 Octobre 2008)

La version Windows SP2 de XP est obligatoire tant pour Boot Camp que Parallels.

Pour ceux qui ont un CD avec une licence SP1 il est possible (et légal) de créer avec un PC une version incluant la SP2 par ailleurs gratuite en téléchargement.
Toujours mieux que de racheter une nouvelle licence si votre version n'est pas OEM dédié à un constructeur.

Si vous n'avez pas de PC chez-vous trouvez un copain, ou une copine en plus ça vous fera de la compagnie :love:

La procédure est valable pour Windows XP Home SP1 et Pro SP1 :
http://www.pcastuces.com/pratique/windows/creer_cd_windows_xp/page1.htm


----------



## floc (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous

Petites questions sur les versions OEM de Win XP sp2.
Tout fraîchement arrivé sur MacGé et dans l'univers mac aussi d'ailleurs, je dirais même plus: dans l'univers informatique tout court.... 
Je crois avoir été bon élève (du moins je l'espère) et épluché tous les topics  sur le sujet, mais il me reste malgré tout quelques petites questions.

Donc voila, j'ai l'intention d'installer win xp sp2 pro sur mon mac (OS X) via bootcamp. Pour des raisons de prix, surtout pour la version pro, je lorgne du coté des versions OEM.
Si j'ai bien tout compris, il n'y a aucun soucis avec les versions OEM du moment qu'elles n'ont jamais été activés et qu'elles ne sont pas liées physiquement avec un autre ordi ou composants important du style carte mère.
Et si on regarde sur internet (e-bay ou autre) on en trouve à des prix défiant toute concurrence

	Est ce que hormis le doute qu'elles aient pu déjà être activé (donc totalement obsolète) il y a d'autres problèmes que l'on peut rencontrer en les achetant sur des sites comme e-bay?
	Et est-ce que le fait qu'il y est écrit Dell ou IBM..... sur certaines licences OEM indique que ces versions sont liés physiquement à un ordi et donc non utilisable, ou qu'elles ne peuvent être installées que sur un ordi Dell...., ou bien ça n'a aucune importance?

Merci d'avance


----------



## flette (6 Décembre 2008)

Cet été il y avait encore des magasins (plutôt orienté pro) qui vendant des licences en OEM. Pas besoin d'aller sur eBay.
Si parisien, du côté de Mongallet on doit encore trouver ça. Ou alors chez un vendeur du coin qui assemble ses machines ?
Il y a un an j'avais acheté chez un grossiste une boîte de 5 pour mettre des licences à jour dans ma boîte.


----------



## floc (6 Décembre 2008)

Je sais qu'il y a d'autres endroit (en dehors d'ebay) pour acheter son matériel, mais pour la version que je cherche (xp sp2 pro oem) les prix ne sont pas les même.
Sans parler de magasins sur paris (qui sont en général plus cher que des vendeurs pro sur internet), le meilleur prix que j'ai pu trouver sur internet pour du neuf était 140.
Sur e-bay, un revendeur pro (et non un particulier) les vend a 80.
Petite différence quand même....
C'est pourquoi je demandais si hormis le doute il pouvait y avoir d'autre problème avec e-bay.
Et surtout de savoir si le fait qu'il y ai marqué Dell (ou autre) sur le stickers puisse poser un problème pour l'installation sur un Mac.


----------



## flette (7 Décembre 2008)

effectivement je n'ai plus le prix exact en tête mais il me semble que la boite de 5 valais 400  euros ht.
Pour e Bay, à prix cassé il doit y avoir un loup quelque part.
Quant à l'install d'un produit marqué Dell je sais pas si windows a les moyens de vérifier la marque de la machine. Moi je dirais que non. Surtout dans une machine Dell. J'ai des clients qui ont commandé 3 Dell identiques. Et bien certains composants étaient différents. Alors je vois pas comment Windows peut vérifier quelque chose à part peut être le type et le nombre de processeurs.
NB : ce n'est que pure supputation de ma part car jamais été dans ton cas.


----------



## floc (7 Décembre 2008)

flette a dit:


> effectivement je n'ai plus le prix exact en tête mais il me semble que la boite de 5 valais 400  euros ht.
> Pour e Bay, à prix cassé il doit y avoir un loup quelque part.
> Quant à l'install d'un produit marqué Dell je sais pas si windows a les moyens de vérifier la marque de la machine. Moi je dirais que non. Surtout dans une machine Dell. J'ai des clients qui ont commandé 3 Dell identiques. Et bien certains composants étaient différents. Alors je vois pas comment Windows peut vérifier quelque chose à part peut être le type et le nombre de processeurs.
> NB : ce n'est que pure supputation de ma part car jamais été dans ton cas.


Merci pour ta réponse flette.
Je vais attendre de voir si d'autres avis se présentent, sinon....
Sinon je ne sais pas comment me décider.
A la fois je n'ai pas envie de planter mon mac et en même temps je n'ai pas envie de me dire: "ce n'est pas assez cher-donc louche-donc je n'achète pas".
Je le pense, mais d'un autre coté xp est en fin de carrière (même si il est encore très utilisé parcequ' apparemment plus stable).
Et je me dis qu'il se peut qu'il y ai des stocks à liquider que certains accepteraient de faire à moindre coût la ou d'autres voudraient continuer à se faire un max de beurre.
C'est plus que courant, donc le doute, le doute.


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Décembre 2008)

floc a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse flette.
> Je vais attendre de voir si d'autres avis se présentent, sinon....
> Sinon je ne sais pas comment me décider.
> A la fois je n'ai pas envie de planter mon mac et en même temps je n'ai pas envie de me dire: "ce n'est pas assez cher-donc louche-donc je n'achète pas".
> ...



J'ai Parallels 3 Build 5608 (version française) et XP Pro que j'ai acheté en boîte à la FNAC . 

Les premiers prix de Vista ne sont pas si élevés que celà. Voilà un exemple Vista Basique Edition Familiale SP1 à 184 . Soit sur un an, 50 centimes d'Euros par jour seulement ou 36,80 en 5 mois avec la carte FNAC.Le lien de la FNAC :

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a2241599/W...D-ROM-PC?Mn=-1&PID=32706&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=4&Fr=2

Nous avons dans l'entreprise où je travaille des XP et des Vista. Ceux qui ont Vista en sont très contents. Et ma fille également.


----------



## floc (7 Décembre 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> J'ai Parallels 3 Build 5608 (version française) et XP Pro que j'ai acheté en boîte à la FNAC .
> 
> Les premiers prix de Vista ne sont pas si élevés que celà. Voilà un exemple Vista Basique Edition Familiale SP1 à 184 . Soit sur un an, 50 centimes d'Euros par jour seulement ou 36,80 en 5 mois avec la carte FNAC.Le lien de la FNAC :
> 
> ...


xp pro (non oem) que tu a acheter à la fnac existe toujours (en commande), mais elle est hors de prix: quelquechose comme 400&#8364;.
Donc non merci pour moi.
Et si je me suis arreté sur xp pro et non vista (basic, premium ou autre), c'est que la personne qui me l'a conseillée est formateur sur le logiciel que je vais utiliser (a savoir autocad).


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Décembre 2008)

floc a dit:


> xp pro (non oem) que tu a acheter à la fnac existe toujours (en commande), mais elle est hors de prix: quelquechose comme 400.
> Donc non merci pour moi.
> Et si je me suis arreté sur xp pro et non vista (basic, premium ou autre), c'est que la personne qui me l'a conseillée est formateur sur le logiciel que je vais utiliser (a savoir autocad).



J'ai payé Windows XP Pro 445 . J'en suis très content. 
Cà n'est que 1,22  par jour pendant un an. Il y a des conditions  aussi avec la carte FNAC.
L'avantage d'avoir une version en boîte c'est que je peux revendre ma version car elle n'est pas affectée à une même et seule machine.
Les versions de Vista que nous avons au bureau sont des Windows Vista Pro SP1. Vista Pro SP1 ne coûte que 307  ou 100  x 3 mois avec la carte FNAC. Voilà le lien sur le site de la FNAC:

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a2241594/W...-ROM-PC?Mn=-1&PID=32706&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=10&Fr=2


----------



## floc (8 Décembre 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> J'ai payé Windows XP Pro 445 . J'en suis très content.
> Cà n'est que 1,22  par jour pendant un an. Il y a des conditions  aussi avec la carte FNAC.
> L'avantage d'avoir une version en boîte c'est que je peux revendre ma version car elle n'est pas affectée à une même et seule machine.
> Les versions de Vista que nous avons au bureau sont des Windows Vista Pro SP1. Vista Pro SP1 ne coûte que 307  ou 100  x 3 mois avec la carte FNAC. Voilà le lien sur le site de la FNAC:
> ...


Sans vouloir etre mechant je crois que t'as pas bien compris ce que je demandais Jean Miche.
Je ne suis pas un "bureau" mais un particulier et je n'ai aucune envie de depenser 400 ou meme 300&#8364; pour vista.
D'autant plus qu'a priori ce n'est que pour utiliser autocad et rien d'autre.

Et pour le rappel tes réponses n'ont rien à voir avec les 2 questions que je posais au depart.
Sans rancune


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Décembre 2008)

floc a dit:


> Sans vouloir etre mechant je crois que t'as pas bien compris ce que je demandais Jean Miche.
> Je ne suis pas un "bureau" mais un particulier et je n'ai aucune envie de depenser 400 ou meme 300 pour vista.
> D'autant plus qu'a priori ce n'est que pour utiliser autocad et rien d'autre.



Je suis également un particulier qui a choisi la version en boîte XP Pro volontairement malgré le prix élevé puisque j'ai également tout Office 2007. Windows XP au travers de Parallels me sert à stocker les éléments que je sauvegarde de l'entreprise où je travaille.

Mais tu peux choisir Vista. D'ailleurs en allant sur le site d'Autocad, il est mentionné :

AutoCAD 2009 prend-il en charge le système d'exploitation Microsoft Windows Vista ?
Oui. AutoCAD 2009 prend en charge Microsoft® Windows Vista® Édition Familiale Basique, Édition Familiale Premium, Intégrale, Professionnel et Entreprise.

Le lien du site :

http://www.autodesk.fr/adsk/servlet/index?siteID=458335&id=10486612



floc a dit:


> Et pour le rappel tes réponses n'ont rien à voir avec les 2 questions que je posais au depart.
> Sans rancune



J'ai des doutes sur l'installation d'une version OEM de Windows sur Parallels, WMWare ou BootCamp.

Je te renvoie sur une discussion à ce sujet :

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/activation-wxp-pro-sp2-impossible-244718.html

Je te renvoie à un article du support de Parallels à ce sujet :

http://kb.parallels.com/en/5129

C'est très clair. Il faut une version en boîte. Dans ton cas,  Vista Basique Edition Familiale SP1 (recommandé par Autocad) à 184  peut te convenir. Le lien de la FNAC à nouveau :

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a2241599/W...D-ROM-PC?Mn=-1&PID=32706&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=4&Fr=2


----------



## claud (9 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens de lire ce fil et je suis un peu perdu.Sur mon MBP early 2008 j'ai installé Vista via 
bootcamp et je ne souhaite pas virtualiser ma partition Vista.

Par contre je souhaiterais avec Parallels virtualiser windows XP à partir d'un achat que j'envisage de windows XP SP3 famille OEM
tel que http://www.materiel.net/ctl/OS/2627-Windows_XP_Edition_Familiale_SP3_oem_.html

Si j'achète cet OEM il n'aura que cet usage.

Est-ce possible ? Je ne voudrais pas aller vers une déconvenue...

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Décembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de lire ce fil et je suis un peu perdu.Sur mon MBP early 2008 j'ai installé Vista via
> bootcamp et je ne souhaite pas virtualiser ma partition Vista.
> ...



Voilà une autre note technique du support de Parallels à nouveau (cette note est plus récente que la première):

http://kb.parallels.com/en/4980

Comme tu as installé Windows Vista d'abord au travers de BootCamp, tu peux te  servir avec Parallels Desktop de BootCamp également.

Voilà la dernière liste des jeux et appli compatibles avec Parallels Desktop 4 :

*Games*
Age of Empires 3
Alien Arena 2007
Alien vs Predator 2 New!
Audiosurf New!
Baldurs Gate 2
Black and White
Black and White 2 New!
Bloodrayne 2 New!
Breath of Fire 4 New!
Bus Driver
Caesar 3
Civilization 3
Civilization 4 New!
Command & Conquer 3
CounterStrike 1.6
Day of Defeat New!
Diablo 2
Doom 3
Duke Nukem Manhattan Project
Dungeon Siege 2
Enemy Territories: Quake Wars New!
EVE Online New!
Fallout 2
FarCry
FIFA 2007 New!
FIFA 2008 New!	Ghost Recon New!
GTA Liberty City
GTA San Andreas New!
GTA Vice City
GORE-Ultimate Soldier
Half Life
Half Life 2 New!
HALO Combat Evolved New!
Harry Potter  Order of Phoenix New!
Heroes of Might & Magic 5 New!
Hitman Codename 47
Hitman Silent Assassin
Hitman Contracts
Hospital Tycoon New!
Homeworld 2
KingPin
Lineage 2 New!
Mafia New!
Max Payne
Max Payne 2 New!
Neverball
Neverwinter Nights
NFS Underground 2 New!
Prey
Prince of Persia Warrior Within New!
Portal New!	Quake 1
Quake 2
Quake 3
Quake 4 New!
Railroad Tycoon 3
Re-volt
Return to Castle Wolfenstein 
Second Life
Scorched 3D
Serious Sam The First Encounter
Serious Sam The Second Encounter
Serious Sam 2 New!
SiN
Soldier of Fortune 2
Star Wars KOTOR 2 New!
Team Fortress 2 New!
This Sims
Tribes
Tony Hawks Pro Skater 3
Unreal Tournament 2004 New!
Vampire Bloodlines Masquerade New!
Warcraft 3
Wolfenstein-Enemy Territories
Worms 3D

*Applications*
2020 Kitchen Design New!
3Impact 5.1 New!
Adobe Acrobat Reader 3D New!
AeroFly Pro Deluxe
Ansys FLUENT 6.3 New!
ArcGIS Desktop 9.2
Autodesk 3ds Max 9
Autodesk 3ds Max Design 2009 New!
Autodesk AutoCAD 2008
Autodesk AutoCAD 2009 New!
Autodesk Inventor Pro 2008
Autodesk Inventor 2009 New!
Autodesk Maya 2008 New!
Autodesk Revit Arch 2008
Autodesk Revit Structure 2009 New!
Avid SOFTIMAGE|XSI 5.11
Avid SOFTIMAGE|XSI 6.02
Avid SOFTIMAGE XSI 7 New!	CATIA V5R16
Dassault CATIA v5 R18 New!
Delcam ArtCAM 2008 New!
Delcam FeatureCAM v13 2007 New!
Delcam Powershape
ESRI ArcGIS 9.2 New!
ESRI ArcGIS 9.3 New!
Google Earth New!
Google Sketchup Pro 6
Graphisoft ArchiCAD 12 New!
Inivis AC3D 6.2.05
Maxon CINEMA 4D® R10
Microsoft Virtual Earth New!
Microsoft Worldwide Telescope New!	NASA World Wind 1.4 New!
OrthoCAD 3
Pro/ENGINEER Wildfire 3.0
Photosynth New!
Pixologic ZBrush 3.1
PTC ProEngineer Wildfire 4
Punch! Professional Home 10.5
PyroSIM 2008 New!
RhinoCeros® 4
SketchUp Pro 6
SolidWorks® 2007
Solidworks® 2009 New!
Tactile 3D 1.3.7 New!


----------



## claud (11 Décembre 2008)

Merci mille fois Jean-Miche.

J'ai bien compris qu'une version OEM de windows XP attachée à un ordinateur ne pouvait en aucun cas être
installée sur une autre machine en natif ou en virtualisation.C'est parfaitement clair.
Mais une version OEM achetée dans le commerce traditionnel peut-elle être installée avec parallels (sans être
installée via bootcamp) c'est la question que je pose ?
Et je ne trouve pas de réponse claire et explicite sur ce fil...
Merci de me rassurer.Avant de dépenser 90 euros.


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Décembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Mais une version OEM achetée dans le commerce traditionnel peut-elle être installée avec parallels (sans être
> installée via bootcamp) c'est la question que je pose ?
> Et je ne trouve pas de réponse claire et explicite sur ce fil...
> Merci de me rassurer. Avant de dépenser 90 euros.



"installing OEM software on any other machine usually violates the softwares license agreement and may not work with Parallels Desktop for Mac"
C'est l'éditeur de Parallels qui le dit. A toi d'en tirer la conclusion.


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Décembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> Merci mille fois Jean-Miche.
> J'ai bien compris qu'une version OEM de windows XP attachée à un ordinateur ne pouvait en aucun cas être
> installée sur une autre machine en natif ou en virtualisation.C'est parfaitement clair.
> Mais une version OEM achetée dans le commerce traditionnel peut-elle être installée avec parallels (sans être
> ...



Il existe une solution que Parallels accepte c'est de transférrer Windows à travers Virtual PC. Comme tu as un Mac qui n'est pas Intel encore, il suffit de suivre les instructions données dans l'aide et plus particulièrement dans Parallels Transporter User Guide pour faire la migration. 
Voilà d'ailleurs un extrait de cette aide :

"Parallels Transporter vous permet de migrer à partir d'une machine virtuelle Microsoft Virtual PC ou VMware ou d'un disque virtuel vers une machine virtuelle ou un disque virtuel Parallels. L'ordinateur source ou le disque doivent satisfaire à la configuration requise.

Formats de fichiers informatiques virtuels pris en charge
Parallels Transporter prend en charge les formats de fichiers suivants :
&#56256;&#56451; HDD par Parallels
&#56256;&#56451; VMWAREVM, VMDK et VMX par VMware
&#56256;&#56451; VHD et VMC par Microsoft.

Configuration logicielle
Parallels Transporter prend en charge les systèmes d'exploitation suivants :
&#56256;&#56451; Windows Vista® Ultimate, Enterprise, Business
&#56256;&#56451; Windows Server® 2003 Standard Edition SP0, SP1
&#56256;&#56451; Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition SP0, SP1
&#56256;&#56451; Windows Server 2003 Web Edition SP0, SP1
&#56256;&#56451; Windows XP Professionnel SP0, SP1,SP2
&#56256;&#56451; Windows XP Edition familiale SP0, SP1,SP2
&#56256;&#56451; Windows 2000 Édition Professionnel
&#56256;&#56451; Windows 2000 Server
&#56256;&#56451; Windows 2000 Advanced Server

Systèmes de fichiers pris en charge
Parallels Transporter prend en charge les systèmes de fichiers suivants :
&#56256;&#56451; FAT16/32 (Windows uniquement)
&#56256;&#56451; NTFS (Windows uniquement)
&#56256;&#56451; Ext2/Ext3
Si le système de fichiers n'est pas pris en charge, Transporter copie tous les secteurs du disque successivement."

Pour trouver une version de Virtual PC avec Windows, je te conseille PriceMinister dont le lien est plus bas. 

http://www.priceminister.com/nav/Informatique_Logiciels/kw/Virtual+PC


----------



## Jellybass (5 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous. 

J'ai une question concernant les licences OEM et je ne parviens pas à trouver de réponse. Je précise que j'ai bien lu toutes les pages de ce fil (mais j'ai peut-être raté quelque chose).

J'ai acheté sur Amazon.co.uk une licence windows XP SP3 OEM pour installer sur mon futur iMac.

Je pense (du moins je pensais) avoir bien compris les conditions des licences OEM : licence liée à une seule machine une fois installée, impossibilité de transéfer la licence sur une autre machine, etc. Ces licences étaient originalement faites pour les assembleurs et sont depuis peu (depuis quand, d'ailleurs ?) disponibles à la vente au grand public. Jusqu'ici tout va bien. 

J'ai reçu ma licence et il est écrit dessus en gros caractères sur fond rouge que cette licence OEM est _reservée exclusivement aux constructeurs et assembleurs de PC_. Ma question est la suivante :

En tant que particulier, suis-je dans la légalité en achetant et en utilisant cette licence ? Vais-je devoir justifier  de mon status auprès de Microsoft pour l'activation ? Vaut-il mieux la renvoyer ?

Il est également fait mention sur la boîte d'un 'kit d'installation' OEM. Quelqu'un pourrait-il partager son expérience d'installation d'une licence OEM XP (SP3 ou autre) via Bootcamp ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## claud (5 Mars 2009)

J'ai un ami qui s'est trouvé,il y a 2 mois environ,dans la même situation,après avoir de bonne foi acheté sur un site internet grand public (pour 90 &#8364; je crois) ce même produit (édition familiale) (sur le site tout était fait pour rassurer le "particulier" acheteur car il était évident que seulement des particuliers achetaient ces licences et le DVD).Il l'a installé très facilement via PD sur son mac (activation en un clin d'&#339;il) et tout marche impeccablement.Il est persuadé d'être dans la légalité et ne se laisse pas émouvoir par ce blablabla commercial très hypocrite.Je l'ai rencontré il y a quelques jours et il m'a dit qu'il utilisait un logiciel windows sur XP qui ne tournait ni sur leopard ni sur Vista.


----------



## Jellybass (5 Mars 2009)

claud a dit:


> J'ai un ami qui s'est trouvé,il y a 2 mois environ,dans la même situation,après avoir de bonne foi acheté sur un site internet grand public (pour 90 &#8364; je crois) ce même produit (édition familiale) (sur le site tout était fait pour rassurer le "particulier" acheteur car il était évident que seulement des particuliers achetaient ces licences et le DVD).Il l'a installé très facilement via PD sur son mac (activation en un clin d'&#339;il) et tout marche impeccablement.Il est persuadé d'être dans la légalité et ne se laisse pas émouvoir par ce blablabla commercial très hypocrite.Je l'ai rencontré il y a quelques jours et il m'a dit qu'il utilisait un logiciel windows sur XP qui ne tournait ni sur leopard ni sur Vista.



Intéressante, ta réponse, merci. 

Et comment l'activation se passe-t-elle ?

Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "PD" ?


----------



## claud (5 Mars 2009)

Virtualisation avec Parallels !

Activation lambda !


----------



## Jellybass (5 Mars 2009)

claud a dit:


> Virtualisation avec Parallels !
> 
> Activation lambda !



Un seul mot me vient à l'esprit : Youpi ! :love:

Je peux donc ignorer le message de menace de Microsoft. C'est fou comme on est bien accueilli chez eux quand on vient de leur donner 80 (pour un système vieux de 8 ans, soit-il dit en passant).


----------



## claud (5 Mars 2009)

J'ai pu avoir mon ami au téléphone : voici ce qui figurait sur le site d'achat pour rassurer
l'acheteur :
"Version complète, pouvant être vendue seule. Les logiciels Microsoft Windows sous licence OEM s&#8217;installent sur un PC complet. Contrairement aux boîtes ou aux contrats de licences en volume, les logiciels sous licence OEM sont attachés à la première machine sur laquelle ils sont installés et ne sont donc pas transférables sur une autre machine. Un changement majeur de la configuration (carte mère par exemple) rend la licence invalide. Il est à noter qu&#8217;aucun support ne sera fourni ni de la part de Materiel.net, ni de la part de Microsoft sur les logiciels OEM."

on peut difficilement éprouver une quelconque culpabilité après avoir lu ça !


----------



## Jellybass (5 Mars 2009)

claud a dit:


> J'ai pu avoir mon ami au téléphone : voici ce qui figurait sur le site d'achat pour rassurer
> l'acheteur :
> "Version complète, pouvant être vendue seule. Les logiciels Microsoft Windows sous licence OEM sinstallent sur un PC complet. Contrairement aux boîtes ou aux contrats de licences en volume, les logiciels sous licence OEM sont attachés à la première machine sur laquelle ils sont installés et ne sont donc pas transférables sur une autre machine. Un changement majeur de la configuration (carte mère par exemple) rend la licence invalide. Il est à noter quaucun support ne sera fourni ni de la part de Materiel.net, ni de la part de Microsoft sur les logiciels OEM."
> 
> on peut difficilement éprouver une quelconque culpabilité après avoir lu ça !



Je traduirai la mienne en rentrant chez moi tout à l'heure, mais c'est vraiment pas aussi engageant.


----------



## Jellybass (5 Mars 2009)

Ok, voici les deux parties qui m'embêtent (je ne pense pas qu'une traduction soit nécessaire) :

*OEM system builder pack - Intended for system buidlers ONLY*

Et aussi :

*[This licence] may ONLY be distributed with a fully assembled computer system.*

C'est comme ça avec toutes les licences OEM ou est-ce que je dois m'inquièter ?


----------



## killead (7 Mars 2009)

A mon avis oui, c'est comme ca avec toutes.
Vous pensez que je trouve des licences pc pc OEM a la fnac? ( Suisse )
Car j'ai passé ma nuit (vraiment  :rateau a essayé de mettre des versions retouchées...
Et installer des Cds d'installation déjà utilisé est repéré ou seulement illégal?
Merci de vos réponses =)


----------



## Jellybass (7 Mars 2009)

killead a dit:


> Car j'ai passé ma nuit (vraiment  :rateau a essayé de mettre des versions retouchées...
> Et installer des Cds d'installation déjà utilisé est repéré ou seulement illégal?
> Merci de vos réponses =)



C'est illégal et par conséquent tu ne trouveras pas de réponse sur MacG. :modo: Tu devrais lire ce fil depuis le début.


----------



## DeepDark (7 Mars 2009)

YATAB a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> 
> J'espère ne ne m'être pas trompé d'endroit où poster
> En fait, j'ai fait le tour du forum en cherchant sous plusieurs sujets, mais finalement je suis PER-DU par rapport à l'utilsation de Windows sous Mac. En fait je ne sais plus finalement quelle est bonne option ? Je suis entrain de changer le Disque Dur d'un MacBook Pro sur lequel je voudrais installer Parallels (que je viens de prendre) et pouvoir y mettre XP et certains Softs pour certains besoins ponctuels. Dois-je avoir une partition sur lequel installer Parallels ou plutôt je peux l'installer sur une même Partition que OS X ? Parce que j'ai beaucoup entendu et finalement je n'ai pas pu bien comprendre
> ...




Si ces logiciels ne nécessitent pas de grosses ressources pour tourner alors la meilleure solution _(et la plus pratique) _est la virtualisation.

Tu installes Parallels, et installes Windoz avec Parallels, en tant que machine virtuelle.


Et dire :


> Dois-je avoir une partition sur lequel installer Parallels


N'est pas juste.

Dans le cas de bootcamp, c'est Windoz qui est installé sur une partition.
Et Parallels permet de virtualiser Windoz qui est installé sur la partition (tu peux donc démarrer Windoz de deux manières : en natif ou via Parallels).


----------



## DeepDark (7 Mars 2009)

YATAB a dit:


> Merci pour la prompte réponse et surtout pour la précision. Je suis bien fixé maintenant.
> Néanmoins, ce Bootcamp, c'est un soft à part ? Qui s'installe ou s'utilise comment ? (on ne sait jamais!)
> 
> Merci encore !


Bootcamp permet de pouvoir installer Windoz sur une partition dédiée.
Et de pouvoir booter sur Windoz, comme sur un PC.

http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/features/bootcamp.html


----------



## divoli (8 Mars 2009)

YATAB a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Je reviens, après avoir fait un tour sur le lien que vous m'avez donné-là, j'ai fini poar opter pour Bootcamp. Seulement, une petite zone d'ombre&#8230; pour moi : J'ai déjà installé Léopard sur le MacBook Pro, pour Bootcamp, dois-je reformater le Disque sur lequel je veux installer Windows et le partitionner ? Et ce, avec quoi ? Le DVD d'install de léopard ou&#8230;? Parce que j'ai pas bien compris les explications données, puisque l'Assistant de Bootcamp me parle de formater le Disque&#8230;
> Ou plutôt, comme je n'ai encore rien installé dans la machine, que dois-je exactement faire ? Quitte à reprendre l'install de Léopard&#8230;
> ...



C'est beaucoup plus simple que cela. L'Assistant Boot Camp va te permettre de créer cette partition destinée à Windows, et d'y installer cet OS. Cela permet d'avoir ce que l'on appelle un dual boot; c'est-à-dire de redémarrer au choix sur la partition OS X ou sur la partition Windows.

Je te conseille vivement de faire préalablement deux choses, afin de prévenir des problèmes éventuels:
1) Faire une sauvegarde préalable de ta partition OS X, si possible sous la forme d'un clone bootable,
2) Lire le manuel d'utilisation de Boot Camp (l'imprimer ou le créer au format .pdf), afin de comprendre chaque étape de la création de cette partition ainsi que de l'installation de Windows.

Si jamais par la suite tu veux supprimer cette partition Bootcamp, passe également par l'Assistant Bootcamp.


----------



## Jellybass (8 Mars 2009)

Ctrl+clic ou bien tape avec deux doigts sur le trackpad ou bien poser deux doigts sur le trackpad + clic. Je me souviens plus de ce qui marche sous Windows.


----------



## Jellybass (8 Mars 2009)

Et pour mon problème de licence (post 182), quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## divoli (8 Mars 2009)

Jellybass a dit:


> Et pour mon problème de licence (post 182), quelqu'un a une idée ?



Tu l'as achetée où, ta licence ? Dans quelles conditions (neuve dans un magasin, d'occasion sur internet, emballée et scellée, livrée avec du hardware quel qu'il soit, genre une clé USB) ?

Il faudrait en dire plus, parce que là...


----------



## Jellybass (8 Mars 2009)

J'ai expliqué tout cela dans un *post précédent* (175).


----------



## divoli (8 Mars 2009)

Je vais te répondre sous réserve, n'étant pas un spécialiste des licences.

La licence OEM est distribuée par des fabricants de matériel. Celui-ci est généralement l'ordinateur lui-même, mais ce peut-être un autre hardware qui devra être utilisé avec cette licence; carte-mère, disque dur, lecteur optique, clé USB, etc...

Entre France, c'est à ma connaissance interdit, ce serait considéré comme de la vente liée, ce qui fait que l'on trouve facilement des licences OEM vendues seules.

A l'étranger, je ne sais pas. Il faudrait savoir ce qu'est ce kit d'installation, éventuellement demander au vendeur.

Mais encore une fois, quelle est l'origine de cette licence ? Sur Amazon, c'est vague, puisque des petits revendeurs passent par ce site pour vendre leurs produits.

Si cette licence a été vendue à l'origine avec un ordinateur, c'est cuit. Et c'est ce que l'on pourrait en déduire quand on lit ce que tu as marqué en gras.


----------



## Jellybass (8 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Je vais te répondre sous réserve, n'étant pas un spécialiste des licences.
> 
> La licence OEM est distribuée par des fabricants de matériels. Celui-ci est généralement l'ordinateur lui-même, mais ce peut-être un autre hardware qui devra être utilisé avec cette licence; carte-mère, disque dur, lecteur optique, clé USB, etc...
> 
> ...



Merci Divoli.  Donc non, la licence est vendue seule et neuve par Amazon même. Enfin, c'était marqué "by Microsoft OEM" sur la page produit.


----------



## divoli (8 Mars 2009)

OK. 

Si tu l'achètes en France (en résidant sur le territoire français), par exemple ici, pas de problème, tu achètes la licences seule (sans hardware) et tu peux l'installer sur l'ordi que tu veux (mais d'une manière irréversible et définitive).

En Angleterre, peut-être que la législation est différente. 

Ou alors ce sont nous deux qui interprétons mal ce que tu indiques en gras.

Bref, en clair je n'en sais rien. Tu ne peux pas demander au service clientèle d'Amazon, ou sur un site anglais ?


----------



## Jellybass (8 Mars 2009)

divoli a dit:


> OK.
> 
> Si tu l'achètes en France (en résidant sur le territoire français), par exemple ici, pas de problème, tu achètes la licences seule (sans hardware) et tu peux l'installer sur l'ordi que tu veux (mais d'une manière irréversible et définitive).
> 
> ...



Je vais faire ça. Je contacterai le service client d'Amazon. Merci pour tes conseils.


----------



## Black-sad (12 Mars 2009)

Bonjour a tous , je compte prochainement faire une partition Windows sur mon MBP via bootcamp.

Au départ , je voulais prendre un Cd et utiliser une licence déjà utilisée sur un PC mais c'est visiblement illégal.
A ce sujet , j'aimerais savoir si c'est tout de même possible et quels sont les risques encourus.
Es ce que lors de l'installation sur mon Mac , la clef déja utilisée va être automatiquement détectée ? 

Sinon , je pense acheter une licence mais par contre je n'ai rien compris quant a laquelle acheter. 
Est ce que la première de la liste fonctionnera ? http://www.amazon.fr/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=licence+windows+xp&tag=googhydr0a8-21&index=software&hvadid=3826610795&ref=pd_sl_8t597ef5ox_e 

Merci


----------



## Tarul (13 Mars 2009)

Black-sad a dit:


> Bonjour a tous , je compte prochainement faire une partition Windows sur mon MBP via bootcamp.
> 
> Au départ , je voulais prendre un Cd et utiliser une licence déjà utilisée sur un PC mais c'est visiblement illégal.
> A ce sujet , j'aimerais savoir si c'est tout de même possible et quels sont les risques encourus.
> ...


Bonjour,
Les clefs windows sont automatiquement envoyés à microsoft, si tu le fais, ce sera considérés comme un transfert définitif (dans le cas d'une version livrée avec une autre machine).

Si le cd en question est un cd de restauration, ne perd pas ton temps, il ne fonctionnera pas.

Les risques : le moindre ta licence ne fonctionnera plus du tout, tu ne pourras plus le réinstaller nulle-part. Le pire, tu peux être attaqué en justice pour violation de la licence windows oem.

Tu peux prendre une version oem qui sera attaché a ton mac.


----------



## Black-sad (13 Mars 2009)

Merci de la réponse , donc il faut acheter une licence OEM si j'ai bien compris (même si je ne sais pas exactement ce que cela signifie).

Est il plus conseillé de s'en procurer une sur le net du style Amazon ou dans un magasin type Fnac ? 

Quel est le prix moyen de ce genre de licence ? 

Merci


----------



## Tarul (15 Mars 2009)

Black-sad a dit:


> Merci de la réponse , donc il faut acheter une licence OEM si j'ai bien compris (même si je ne sais pas exactement ce que cela signifie).
> 
> Est il plus conseillé de s'en procurer une sur le net du style Amazon ou dans un magasin type Fnac ?
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas dit "il faut", mais "tu peux". Pour connaitre exactement les contraintes d'une version oem, regarde la licence dans le premier poste de ce fil. Le seul avantage de cette version étant le prix.

Pour le lieu d'achats, je n'ai pas d'avis sur le sujet.


----------



## SurfeurBleu (19 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Vous parlez de licence, or je viens de voir que Microsoft, depuis l'arrêt de WINDOWS XP, le délivre en Freeware. Or, unefois l'exécutable téléchargé de SP3 et gravé sur un CD, Bootcamp n'installe pas Windows. Qui pourrait m'aider ?

Merci.:mouais:


----------



## DeepDark (19 Avril 2009)

SurfeurBleu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Vous parlez de licence, or je viens de voir que Microsoft, depuis l'arrêt de WINDOWS XP, le délivre en Freeware. Or, unefois l'exécutable téléchargé de SP3 et gravé sur un CD, Bootcamp n'installe pas Windows. Qui pourrait m'aider ?
> 
> Merci.:mouais:


En freeware?
J'en doute fortement 


Ceci dit, de quel exécutable parles-tu?


----------



## SurfeurBleu (20 Avril 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> En freeware?
> J'en doute fortement
> 
> 
> Ceci dit, de quel exécutable parles-tu?



C'était sûrement une mise à jour. Etant donné que Windows XP n'est plus vendu, comment puis-je faire pour l'installer pour la première fois sur la partition Windows dédiée sur Mac ? Je n'ai plus le software.


----------



## DeepDark (20 Avril 2009)

SurfeurBleu a dit:


> C'était sûrement une mise à jour. Etant donné que Windows XP n'est plus vendu, comment puis-je faire pour l'installer pour la première fois sur la partition Windows dédiée sur Mac ? Je n'ai plus le software.


Il te faut obligatoirement un CD de Windoz 

Sans ça, c'est impossible...


----------



## orbit (27 Avril 2009)

Bonjour je suis novice en la matière et je voudrais installer windows sur mon mac (pour jouer et utiliser qlq logiciels de mon ancien passé pc!). J'ai bien lu vos nombreux messages et je ne vais donc pas tenter de mettre mes cd de restauration windows de mon ancien dell. Je vais donc acheter une version OEM utilisable qu une seule fois si j ai bien compris mais je voudrais connaitre votre avis car je m y perds un peu : quel xp prendre pour que ca marche au mieux : sp 1, 2 ou 3 et quelle version home, pro...par ailleurs est ce que la manipulation est assez simple avec bootcamp et faut il mettre les mises à jour future de windows avec le risque d avoir des virus?
merci pour vos conseils avisés


----------



## Jellybass (27 Avril 2009)

orbit a dit:


> Bonjour je suis novice en la matière et je voudrais installer windows sur mon mac (pour jouer et utiliser qlq logiciels de mon ancien passé pc!). J'ai bien lu vos nombreux messages et je ne vais donc pas tenter de mettre mes cd de restauration windows de mon ancien dell. Je vais donc acheter une version OEM utilisable qu une seule fois si j ai bien compris mais je voudrais connaitre votre avis car je m y perds un peu : quel xp prendre pour que ca marche au mieux : sp 1, 2 ou 3 et quelle version home, pro...par ailleurs est ce que la manipulation est assez simple avec bootcamp et faut il mettre les mises à jour future de windows avec le risque d avoir des virus?
> merci pour vos conseils avisés



Pour XP, il te faut au moins le SP2. Le SP3 fonctionne bien aussi. Ne prends surtout pas le SP1.

Pour la licence OEM, elle est mois chère mais défnitivement liée à la machine sur laquelle tu l'installes la première fois. (réinstallation possible, bien entendu)

Pour les virus, bienvenue sur Windows, il te faudra un anti-virus.

Pour les versions home et pro, je ne connais pas la différence. La version home est moins chère et généralement suffisante.

Pour tout le reste, il y a Mastercard.


----------



## claud (27 Avril 2009)

orbit a dit:


> Bonjour je suis novice en la matière et je voudrais installer windows sur mon mac (pour jouer et utiliser qlq logiciels de mon ancien passé pc!). J'ai bien lu vos nombreux messages et je ne vais donc pas tenter de mettre mes cd de restauration windows de mon ancien dell. Je vais donc acheter une version OEM utilisable qu une seule fois si j ai bien compris mais je voudrais connaitre votre avis car je m y perds un peu : quel xp prendre pour que ca marche au mieux : sp 1, 2 ou 3 et quelle version home, pro...par ailleurs est ce que la manipulation est assez simple avec bootcamp et faut il mettre les mises à jour future de windows avec le risque d avoir des virus?
> merci pour vos conseils avisés


SP2 ou SP3

Home ou Pro

Lire attentivement la notice bootcamp et tout ira bien si tu l'appliques

Un antivirus évidemment sur windows


----------



## orbit (27 Avril 2009)

merci bcp pour vos réponses. Je vais donc me pencher sur l achat d un xp sp 2 ou 3 le plus interessant possible pour ma CB
Si je ne fais que du net en mac ce n est pas la peine d avoir un antivirus si je ne me connecte pas sous windows?


----------



## harryrag (27 Avril 2009)

Tout d' abord, un grand merci au créateur de ce topic d' avoir rédigé quelque chose d' aussi clair, que même moi ai pu comprendre 

Par contre, n' étant pas sûr d' avoir tout compris, j' ai besoin d' aide:

Je compte acheter Dragon Naturally Speaking 10 et, pour le faire fonctionner, j' ai donc besoin d' acheter Mac Osx Leopard (Bootcamp oblige), et un logiciel Windows. Lequel me conseilleriz-vous? Car entre les versions "classiques", les OEM et autre mises à jour, je suis un peu perdu. En fait, je recherche le logiciel le moins cher possible, vu que je n' achète Leopard que pour accéder à la fonction Windows, et ainsi utiliser Dragon Naturally Speaking 10. 

Merci par avance.


----------



## claud (28 Avril 2009)

XP OEM Home


----------



## zined (8 Juillet 2009)

> Si je ne fais que du net en mac ce n est pas la peine d avoir un antivirus si je ne me connecte pas sous windows?


 
Petit UP par rapport à cette question s'il vous plaît, car la réponse m'intéresse également.

Merci tout plein pour votre aide.
Cordialement


----------



## divoli (8 Juillet 2009)

zined a dit:


> Petit UP par rapport à cette question s'il vous plaît, car la réponse m'intéresse également.
> 
> Merci tout plein pour votre aide.
> Cordialement



Si Windows est installé sur une machine virtuelle (par machine virtuelle, comprendre une installation de Windows sur la partition Mac via un logiciel de virtualisation), il est impératif d'avoir un anti-virus au moins sur Windows.

Si Windows est installé sur une partition dédiée (via bootcamp), il n'y a à ma connaissance pas de possibilité de transmission de virus de la partition Mac vers la partition bootcamp, puisqu'il n'y a pas d'accès en écriture entre les deux partitions, mais installer un antivirus reste quand même à envisager sur la partition bootcamp.

Si Windows n'est pas installé sur le Mac, on peut toujours installer ClamXav et scanner ponctuellement les fichiers qui vont être envoyés à des PCistes (il est toujours plus correcte de détecter soi-même des fichiers vérolés que de laisser les PCistes les détecter avec leur propre antivirus, s'ils les détectent)...

En clair, je dirais qu'il est toujours préférable d'installer un antivirus  au moins sur Windows...


----------



## Tarul (8 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,


divoli a dit:


> Si Windows est installé sur une partition dédiée (via bootcamp), il n'y a à ma connaissance pas de possibilité de transmission de virus de la partition Mac vers la partition bootcamp, puisqu'il n'y a pas d'accès en écriture entre les deux partitions, mais installer un antivirus reste quand même à envisager sur la partition bootcamp.


Lors de l'installation par défaut, c'est vrai, mais avec des logiciels comme macdrive, cela peut devenir possible de copier un virus sur la partition mac depuis la partition windows.



divoli a dit:


> En clair, je dirais qu'il est toujours préférable d'installer un antivirus  au moins sur Windows...



Je ne peux que plussoyer, un windows sans anti-virus ne résiste pas au rigueur du net.


----------



## divoli (9 Juillet 2009)

Tarul a dit:


> Lors de l'installation par défaut, c'est vrai, mais avec des logiciels comme macdrive, cela peut devenir possible de copier un virus sur la partition mac depuis la partition windows.



Tout à fait, mon cher Tarul, puisque l'on crée un accès en écriture entre les deux partitions.

Je parlais de cas généraux. 



Et l'on parle de bootcamp "version Leopard", je ne sais pas ce qu'il en sera avec Snow Leopard (je dis cela pour ceux qui vont lire nos posts dans plusieurs mois).


----------



## WinMac (9 Juillet 2009)

zined a dit:


> Petit UP par rapport à cette question s'il vous plaît, car la réponse m'intéresse également.
> 
> Merci tout plein pour votre aide.
> Cordialement


Bonjour,
Oui, il faut installer un anti-virus !!!
Tu peux installer AVAST ( http://www.01men.com/contenu/4483/0...indows-Securite/25899-avast-edition-familiale ) qui est gratuit et très efficace autant et parfois plus que des payants 

---------- Post added at 15h08 ---------- Previous post was at 14h57 ----------




Tarul a dit:


> Je ne peux que plussoyer, un windows sans anti-virus ne résiste pas au rigueur du net.


Le Modérateur Fou ne l'est qu'au 3° degré et je ne peux que confirmer avec l'expérience (hélas !) qu'il est absolument impératif d'installer un anti-virus avec windows sinon c'est la cata assurée à 100% en moins de 6 mois au maximum 
Signé : un spécialiste du reformatage windows 
Voir mon post ci-dessus


----------



## zined (9 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour divoli, Tarul et WinMac, et merci beaucoup pour vos précisions et votre cordialité.

Encore une petite précision s'il vous plaît : vaut-il mieux un Windows SP2 ou SP3 ?

Encore plein de mercis


----------



## divoli (9 Juillet 2009)

Ca n'a pas vraiment d'importance, dans la mesure où si tu as installé la version XP SP2, tu peux la mettre à jour en téléchargeant le pack SP3...


----------



## zined (9 Juillet 2009)

> Ca n'a pas vraiment d'importance, dans la mesure où si tu as installé la version XP SP2, tu peux la mettre à jour en téléchargeant le pack SP3...


 
Merci divoli. Je voulais en fait m'assurer que la version SP3 ne présentait pas de problème à être installée sur un MAC.

Bonne continuation
Cordialement


----------



## WinMac (10 Juillet 2009)

Avec Boot Camp en installant la SP3 tu aura moins de temps de téléchargements et c'est toujours plus cleen que de rajouter, déjà que tu vas avoir un bon paquet de mises à jour a télécharger ça te fait gagner du temps 
Par contre je ne suis pas certain que la SP3 soit acceptée pour Parallels.. à moins que la dernière version de  Parallels.... 
Bonne installation (c'est facile bien qu'un peu long !)


----------



## claud (10 Juillet 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> Par contre je ne suis pas certain que la SP3 soit acceptée pour Parallels.. à moins que la dernière version de  Parallels....


Parallels 4 installe XP SP3 automatiquement et donc très facilement et ensuite ça marche merveilleusement bien (même si XP est d'une laideur repoussante comparé par exemple à Vista qui est très beau - du moins en natif)


----------



## Arlequin (10 Juillet 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> Par contre je ne suis pas certain que la SP3 soit acceptée pour Parallels.. à moins que la dernière version de  Parallels....



ça marche très bien

en tout cas en commençant par la sp2 puis MAJ


----------



## WinMac (10 Juillet 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> ça marche très bien
> 
> en tout cas en commençant par la sp2 puis MAJ


ah ben oui, avec la sp2 je confirme 
Merci Claud pour la levée de doute avec la sp3 à partir de la version 4 de Paralells


----------



## zined (11 Juillet 2009)

Merci merci merci à tout le monde pour votre aide cordiale.

Bon week-end


----------



## WinMac (12 Juillet 2009)

zined a dit:


> Merci merci merci à tout le monde pour votre aide cordiale.
> 
> Bon week-end


Ya pas de quoi mais ça fait toujours plaisir quand quelqu'un revient dire merci 
Bon dimanche


----------



## zined (21 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour

- un assembleur vient de me dire que sur un Mac Pro, c'est une version Windows XP *Pro* qu'il fallait installer ; est-ce vrai ?



- Et qu'en est-il pour les MacBook Pro ?



- et qu'en est-il pour le MacBook Blanc ?

Vraiment je vous remercie pour vos conseils avisés.
COrdialement


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

Non , c'est pas vrai , tu peux aussi acheter un windows xp édition familiale 

D'ailleurs , si tu peux attendre , attends windows seven 

Pour les macbook , c'est pareil , seul le sp2 est obligatoire


----------



## zined (21 Juillet 2009)

Merci étienne000

Cordialement


----------



## WinMac (21 Juillet 2009)

zined a dit:


> Merci étienne000
> 
> Cordialement


Salut
Je confirme par expérience que seule une version Windows XP mais SP2 suffit pour BootCamp ET Parrallels et pas nécessairement une version Pro 
(Une version officielle avec numéro de licence et non piratée bien sûr !)

Cordialement et bonne installation


----------



## divoli (21 Juillet 2009)

zined a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> - un assembleur vient de me dire que sur un Mac Pro, c'est une version Windows XP *Pro* qu'il fallait installer ; est-ce vrai ?



Non, c'est loin d'être une obligation. On peut très bien installer une version XP Pro ou une version XP Edition familiale, quelque soit le modèle de Mac.

Il est possible que l'assembleur ai répondu cela dans la mesure ou le MacPro est généralement utilisé dans un cadre professionnel, cadre pour lequel la version XP Pro est adaptée.


----------



## zined (21 Juillet 2009)

> Envoyé par *zined*
> 
> 
> _Bonjour_
> ...


 

Merci chers(ères) collègues de prendre de votre temps pour me venir en aide, c'est très gentil à vous.

Alors voilà, j'ai depuis obtenu une précision de la part de cet assembleur qui me dit ceci :
_" Les Mac Pro sont des stations biprocesseurs (à part une référence qui est monoprocesseur) et windows xp familial est bridé à un seul cpu" ; _c'est donc pourquoi il dit d'utiliser Windows XP Pro sur un Mac Pro Bi processeur.

Est-ce que vous confirmez s'il vous plaît ?

Merci beaucoup et à plus tard
Cordialement


----------



## WinMac (21 Juillet 2009)

zined a dit:


> Est-ce que vous confirmez s'il vous plaît ?


Je suis de plus en plus dubitatif sur cet assembleur... 
Mono ou bi-processeur n'ont rien à voir dans ce cas de Windows ! Il existe des mono et bi-processeurs dans les PC aussi et toutes les versions Windows fonctionnent heureusement !
Laisses tomber cet avis qui ne vaut rien et installes une version Windows XP qui comprend la SP2 
Perso j'ai un MacPro avec Windows XP SP2 non "Pro" qui fonctionne très bien et un MacBookPro avec une version familiale qui fonctionne parfaitement aussi !
_(Peut-être souhaites-t-il te vendre une version Pro ce qui augmenterait ses bénéfices...)_


----------



## divoli (21 Juillet 2009)

Idem, ce que dit cet assembleur me laisse dubitatif...


Mais tu veux t'acheter un MacPro ? 

Si oui, il faut poster la question sur le forum consacré au MacPro.

Si non, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'une telle digression.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

C'est des betises , xp familiale gère le multi-coeur , ton assembleur c'est arnaqueur informatique ?

@ Winmac : tu as tout compris , xp pro coute plus cher que le xp familiale (109&#8364; contre bien plus )


----------



## Tarul (21 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est des betises , xp familiale gère le multi-coeur , ton assembleur c'est arnaqueur informatique ?
> 
> @ Winmac : tu as tout compris , xp pro coute plus cher que le xp familiale (109 contre bien plus )



Attention, il y a peut être une différence entre le multi-coeur et le multi-processeur.
Par expérience les version familly, gère le multi-coeur. Mais le multi-processeur? A voir techniquement et dans la licence de windows XP/Vista/seven.

Autre attention, seven n'est pas supporté officiellement par bootcamp.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

Officieusement , oui 

(J'utilise la RC et ça fonctionne impec .)

Pour le multi-processeur , si xp familiale ne le gère pas , il doit en être de même pour le mac pro (je vais me renseigner )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h16 ----------

Hop , pas supporté  !

http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/sujet-1966-windows-xp-pro-ou-xp-home

.


----------



## zined (21 Juillet 2009)

> Hop , pas supporté


 
Merci etienne000 d'avoir fait cette recherche, c'est très sympa. Nous savons donc maintenant qu'il faut effectivement XP Pro sur un MAC multi processeur ; le schmilblick a avancé grâce à vous.

Cordialement


----------



## Mac*Gyver (23 Juillet 2009)

salut a tous,

je me pose une question sur Parallel Desktop 4 (mais c'est idem pour Fusion) que j'ai recemment installé:

Coté perso, j'ai installé un XP pour mon utilisation mais un des interets de ce soft pour moi est aussi de pouvoir entre autre importer des pleins machines que j'utilise pour mon taff (du Xp et du W2k) toutes configurees differement.

Pourtant, je me rapelle de commentaires, sur ce forum entre autre, comme quoi toute license doit etre achetée et installée que sur une seule machine.

Cela n'est donc pas 'legalement' compatible avec la possibilité qu'offre PD4 d'importer des machines existantes (en les virtualisant auparavant).

Alors virtualiser des machines pour les importer sur son mac, legal ou pas?


----------



## divoli (23 Juillet 2009)

Les importer sur un ordinateur en les laissant sur l'autre ordinateur, oui c'est illégal.

De toute façon, après l'importation, Windows détectera que l'hôte a changé et demandera une réactivation.


----------



## shenrone (28 Juillet 2009)

J ai une question concernant une licence windows sur mac
j imagine que les regles sont les memes que sur PC et je ne peux donc pas installer la licence que j ai acheter pour mon PC?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

Ca depend , si ta licence est oem (pas de boite) tu ne peux pas.
Par contre , si c'est une version boîte , normalement , en la desinstallant de ton pc , tu peux


----------



## Tarul (28 Juillet 2009)

Tout a fait, Tu as bien compris.


----------



## chicken75 (15 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai acheté une licence Windows XP SP3 en version OEM à un marchand professionnel sur Internet.
J'ai reçu mon CD mais je n'ai pas l'étiquette à décoller et à poser sur l'ordi. Je n'ai que la souche de celle-ci.
Sur la souche, il y a deux petits trous qui montrent que l'étiquette originale a été détachée.
Vous pourrez voir un exemple sur l'url : http://www.microsoft.com/howtotell/popup.aspx?displaylang=fr&fid=56

Je pense donc que la version OEM a déjà été installé sur un poste...
Puis-je le vérifier ?

Enfin ai-je le droit d'utiliser cette licence sans cette fameuse étiquette ?

Merci d'avance !

Chicken


----------



## WinMac (15 Septembre 2009)

chicken75 a dit:


> J'ai acheté une licence Windows XP SP3 en version OEM à un marchand professionnel sur Internet.


Sur ebay ?


----------



## chicken75 (15 Septembre 2009)

Non sur Priceminister à un vendeur pro


----------



## MAC_user (4 Novembre 2009)

un peu de maj svp?


----------



## Tarul (5 Novembre 2009)

MAC_user a dit:


> un peu de maj svp?


Bonjour,
Que souhaites avoir comme mise à jour? Tu peux en proposer et dans ce cas on l'intégrera à la première page du fil.


----------



## divoli (5 Novembre 2009)

Par exemple, les différentes versions de Windows 7 sont-elles toutes "légalement" (donc d'après leur licence) éligibles à la virtualisation ?


----------



## Tarul (7 Novembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Par exemple, les différentes versions de Windows 7 sont-elles toutes "légalement" (donc d'après leur licence) éligibles à la virtualisation ?



Il faudrait que j'analyse la licence de seven, mais j'avoue ne pas avoir beaucoup de temps en ce moment. Mais si un bonne âme poste son retour sur le sujet(avec les liens vers les références), je mettrais à jour le premier poste.


----------



## Meven (16 Décembre 2009)

Tarul a dit:


> En parlant de ce dernier, les Vista Home(basic et prenium) sont interdits à la virtualisation. Donc interdit de fonctionner légalement sous parallels. Les postes parlant de vista Home par parallels seront supprimés.
> Enfin toujours pour vista, la virtualisation, et son utilisation par bootcamp, il vous faudra une licence par utilisation. 1 pour bootcamp, et 1 pour la machine virtuelle. Microsoft considérant une machine virtuelle comme un véritable ordinateur. Enfin, plus encore qu'avec XP, apple ne supporte pas Vista pour bootcamp. Idem, les triples(ou plus) boot ne sont pas supportés. Prenez bien que les versions stables de «boot loader», sauf si vous savez ce que vous faites.



Ma contribution pour émettre un désaccord sur ce paragraphe.

Ma femme a la version VISTA familiale Premium (donc la Home) boite (donc complète).

Elle a du appeler Microsoft pour activer la clé. Elle a simplement dit qu'elle avait activé VISTA sur son PC qu'elle a vendu et que maintenant il est sur son MAC sous vm ware. Et pas de problème, Microsoft lui a donné un code pour activer windows.

Ensuite ma femme a voulu tester Bootcamp. Rebelote avec la clé, rebelote avec le téléphone. Et Microsoft n'a posé aucun problème, elle a eu son activation.

Après savoir entre le toléré ou le légal je ne sais pas. Mais les faits sont que l'activation a été donné par 2 fois par Microsoft sans poser de problème.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

C'est normal , c'est une version boite que tu peux désinstaller et remettre , pas une version OEM .


----------



## divoli (16 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Ma contribution pour émettre un désaccord sur ce paragraphe.
> 
> Ma femme a la version VISTA familiale Premium (donc la Home) boite (donc complète).
> 
> ...



Le message de Tarul est un peu "vieux". Microsoft a dans un premier temps interdit que l'on virtualise ces deux versions là de Vista (seules les versions "Pro/Entreprise" et "Integrale" pouvaient être virtualisées), puis s'est ravisée par la suite et a assoupli ses conditions de licence dès  l'apparition du pack SP1, permettant que l'on puisse virtualiser l'ensemble des versions de Vista.

Je me souviens que Tarul en avait d'ailleurs parlé sur ce topic même.


----------



## Meven (20 Décembre 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Le message de Tarul est un peu "vieux".



Dans ce cas le premier message devrait être mis à jour pour les nouveaux arrivants, non ? :rose:

Courage


----------



## chafpa (20 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Après savoir entre le toléré ou le légal je ne sais pas. Mais les faits sont que l'activation a été donné par 2 fois par Microsoft sans poser de problème.


Avec les versions "Boîtes", je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème avec Microsoft pour faire réactiver XP ou Vista et cela m'est arrivé plus d'une fois.


----------



## Meven (20 Décembre 2009)

chafpa a dit:


> Avec les versions "Boîtes", je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème avec Microsoft pour faire réactiver XP ou Vista et cela m'est arrivé plus d'une fois.



Je parlais vis-à-vis du premier message


----------



## chafpa (20 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Je parlais vis-à-vis du premier message


Dont acte mais le 1er message est clair sur les versions "Boîtes" et conforme à la réalité


----------



## Meven (21 Décembre 2009)

chafpa a dit:


> Dont acte mais le 1er message est clair sur les versions "Boîtes" et conforme à la réalité



Si je me suis trompé, c'est que d'autre vont se tromper. Je ne suis là que pour dire que ce n'est pas assez clair. Après si vous pensez que j'ai tort car ce que vous pensez est ce qui est, alors soit...

Mais je tiens à signaler l'incompréhension :



> Ce sont les points les plus importants, vis à vis de cette partie du forum.
> 
> Pour conclure sur cette partie, si vous souhaitez installer windows sur votre mac, vous devez acheter en même temps un windows oem, ou une version complète ultérieurement.


Ici on finalise bien ce qui est dit avant, donc le fait qu'on parle de la version complete puis de l'oem.



> En ce moment, si vous acheter  un windows XP (voir les conditions d'achats), vous aurez droit à un coupon pour passer à Vista le 30 janvier.


Ici on parle bien de l'achat de windows, et cet achat peut se faire sur une version oem en toute légalité.



> En parlant de ce dernier, les Vista Home(basic et prenium) sont interdits à la virtualisation. Donc interdit de fonctionner légalement sous parallels. Les postes parlant de vista Home par parallels seront supprimés.


On en vient donc à la phrase qui fait croire qu'on parle de vista home complete et oem.

Comme je le dis, c'est juste pour aider les gens qui comme moi vont se tromper. Après si vous vous en fichez, soit. C'est votre choix. Mais rappelez-vous que plus on est précis, plus on va se faire comprendre. C'est un peu comme expliquer comment faire un oeuf dur en disant qu'il suffit de le faire chauffer dans l'eau et à ébullition on diminue pendant 2 à 10mn et voilà.
Sauf que je vous parie qu'avec ce genre d'explication, beaucoup de personne vont vous faire des oeufs mollés.


----------



## chafpa (21 Décembre 2009)

Moi, je parlais de ce passage là (copier/coller) :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
La licence Boite 

Le plus chère et la moins restrictive.
Avec cette licence vous pourrez changer de matos comme bon vous semble, elle sera transférable sans problème et sans restriction.


Seules limitations (dont certaines n'ont rien de nouvelles):

1 Licence = 1 PC. On n'installe pas 1 licence sur 2 ou plus PC.
10 activations Automatiques possibles, après il faudra téléphoner à Microsoft (appel gratuit) pour activer Vista.
Une nouvelle activation sera nécessaire après changement de carte mère et/ou du disque dur système. C'est moins restrictif qu'avant où parfois un changement de CPU (ou même l'ajout de RAM) pouvait entrainer une demande de réactivation
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C'est ce passage là qui est claire et conforme à la réalité, celle que j'ai connu avant de switcher


----------



## Tarul (21 Décembre 2009)

Meven a dit:


> Ma contribution pour émettre un désaccord sur ce paragraphe.
> 
> Ma femme a la version VISTA familiale Premium (donc la Home) boite (donc complète).
> 
> ...


Bonjour à tous,

J'avais laissé ce paragraphe pour des raison historique. Il semble qu'un dépoussiérage deviennent nécessaire.

Mais une dizaine de ligne en dessous de ce paragraphe j'avais mis :



> Important MAJ 13/02/2008
> 
> Depuis quelques semaines, Microsoft à modifier les licences de vista pour permettre à toute les version d'être emulé sur une virtualisation.
> 
> ...



ici par originale, je parle de la version de windows vista avant le SP1.

Dés que j'ai le temps, je ferai un peu de ménage dans le premier poste.

ps : la vache, plus ça va, moins les noms des licences microsoft sont claires.  Va falloir que je cherche la différence entre la version vista Home Premium avec K, avec N, avec les deux ou sans.


----------



## Meven (22 Décembre 2009)

Tarul a dit:


> J'avais laissé ce paragraphe pour des raison historique. Il semble qu'un dépoussiérage deviennent nécessaire.



Merci, ça en aidera plus d'un, j'en suis sur !




> Mais une dizaine de ligne en dessous de ce paragraphe j'avais mis :


Tu sais ce que c'est. On lit le début, et on s'arrête quand on a lu ce qui nous intéressé. Si ça se contredit après, on ne fait pas attention vu qu'on ne lit pas plus loin 




> ps : la vache, plus ça va, moins les noms des licences microsoft sont claires.  Va falloir que je cherche la différence entre la version vista Home Premium avec K, avec N, avec les deux ou sans.


C'est le problème de Microsoft. Des versions à n'en plus finir pour vendre plus cher. La personne ne sachant pas trop prend toujours une version qui lui convient alors que celle d'en dessous lui convenait réellement. Ca me rappelle la version professionnel par rapport à la version Familiale.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

quand microsoft va t'il proposé media player 10 ou 11 pour mac? sans cette installation pas possible d'acheter des films chez mon operateur ou sur canalplay.


----------



## divoli (23 Décembre 2009)

teixeira-pazos marie-jose a dit:


> quand microsoft va t'il proposé media player 10 ou 11 pour mac? sans cette installation pas possible d'acheter des films chez mon operateur ou sur canalplay.



Très probablement jamais. Windows Media Player pour Mac a été abandonné il y a quelques années et c'est probablement définitif. Il existe des solutions pour lire des formats normalement lisibles avec WMP (des codecs que l'on intégre à QuickTime), mais ce n'est pas possible avec du contenu protégé, il faut obligatoirement passer par Windows Media Player 10 ou 11, donc par Windows.

Pour acheter ou louer des films, il faudrait installer Windows sur ton Mac (même en virtuel, ça marche). Il existe également quelques sites qui proposent de la VOD compatible Mac (donc sans avoir à installer Windows).


----------



## Katoom (28 Décembre 2009)

bonjour, j'aimerai savoir si il est possible d'installer un windows xp pro sp2 OEM via bootcamp.
Ce windows n'ayant jamais été activé. J'ai un doute sur la possibilité d'installer un OEM.
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)

Tu peux si il n'a jamais été activé , pas de soucis .


----------



## Meven (29 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu peux si il n'a jamais été activé , pas de soucis .



On a pas le droit à 5 fois avec une version OEM ? Il me semble.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Non , une version OEM c'est une version livrée avec la machine normalement , c'est 1 fois sur 1 machine .


----------



## Katoom (29 Décembre 2009)

Ok super, merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Meven (29 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Non , une version OEM c'est une version livrée avec la machine normalement , c'est 1 fois sur 1 machine .



http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=885079

Très intéressant à lire, et c'est là où l'on se rend compte que la version OEM est une grosse arnaque sur le long terme


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

C'est ce qu'il y a sur tous les pc de chez Carrefour hein .


----------



## Selune (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
J'ai acheté Seven version Familliale Premium (family pack, 3 activations). Installation sous Bootcamp, activation sans problème. Mais avec vmware il refuse de s'activer, et l'erreur fournie n'est pas claire. Y a t il un moyen de contourner ce problème ?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Meven (30 Décembre 2009)

Selune a dit:


> Y a t il un moyen de contourner ce problème ?



Avec laversion complète, oui si tu avais lu mes messages 

Il suffit d'appeler Microsoft. Je n'ai eu aucun soucis pour l'activer sur vmware et Bootcamp.


----------



## hollowdeadoss (4 Janvier 2010)

Hé hé vraiment sympa ce fil. 
Long mais sympa!

J'ai acheté Parallels 5 et normalement ok problème pour mettre Windows 7 dessus. 
Maintenant ne me reste plus qu'à acheter une version boite de ce Windows 7, mon ancienne version de Windows Vista ayant été anéantie par la fin de mon PC ... 

J'essaierai si possible (dans la semaine ou plus tard) de vous faire un petit feedback de ce que j'ai pu réaliser comme erreurs ou quelques oublis avant utilisation. 

Pour le côté anti-virus une chose est certaine ... si vous mettez Windows vous mettez un anti-virus (ça devrait d'ailleurs être livré avec la boi-boite de Windows). 

PS: par contre va falloir que je relise tout ça car j'ai pas bien saisi le principe de Bootcamp et VMWare Fusion ...


----------



## chafpa (4 Janvier 2010)

hollowdeadoss a dit:


> par contre va falloir que je relise tout ça car j'ai pas bien saisi le principe de Bootcamp et VMWare Fusion ...


Bootcamp = Multiboot dans l'autre monde, chacun chez soi sur sa propre partition et choix de l'OS au démarrage.
VMWare (ou Parallels) = Disque virtuel, application lancée depuis Mac OS mais perte de performance à prévoir


----------



## hollowdeadoss (4 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Bootcamp = Multiboot dans l'autre monde, chacun chez soi sur sa propre partition et choix de l'OS au démarrage.
> VMWare (ou Parallels) = Disque virtuel, application lancée depuis Mac OS mais perte de performance à prévoir



Ok moi qui voulait utiliser et Bootcamp et Parallels j'ai bien fait de poser la question 
En gros je vais installer Windows "via" Parallels et OS (sans passer par bootcamp) et Parallels se lancera à chaque démarrage?


----------



## Pouasson (4 Janvier 2010)

Tu peux faire les deux... 

Les virtualiseurs comme VMWare et Parallels peuvent virtualiser une partition Bootcamp, et utiliser cette dernière comme machine virtuelle. 

Donc avec la même session, tu peux soit booter dessus directement, soit booter OSX, lancer VMWare/parallels, et lancer ton Win.


----------



## chafpa (4 Janvier 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Tu peux faire les deux...
> 
> Les virtualiseurs comme VMWare et Parallels peuvent virtualiser une partition Bootcamp, et utiliser cette dernière comme machine virtuelle.


Sauf que dans cette hypothèse, il faut (encore) mettre la main au porte-monnaie pour le soft de virtualisation alors que Bootcamp est natif dans Mac OS X, il n'y a que le prix du Win à sortir de la poche


----------



## Meven (5 Janvier 2010)

Faut savoir ce qu'on veut. Moi ça me fait c... de devoir rebooter pour passer d'un système à un autre, alors j'ai pris vmware fusion 3.

Cependant je vais quand même voir pour passer par Bootcamp pour voir la rapidité de la bête, mais ça n'empêchera pas qu'il est plus agréable de n'avoir pas à devoir rebooter à chaque fois.


----------



## chafpa (5 Janvier 2010)

Meven a dit:


> Faut savoir ce qu'on veut. Moi ça me fait c... de devoir rebooter pour passer d'un système à un autre, alors j'ai pris vmware fusion 3.


C'est vrai mais encore remettre la main à la poche


----------



## Meven (5 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> C'est vrai mais encore remettre la main à la poche



Tout à fait c'est pourquoi j'ai dit que c'était un choix à faire.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Ca dépend de l'utilisation , pour les jeux il n'y a pas photo , pour les petites choses (comme synchroniser un gps par exemple) , ca suffit largement .


----------



## pulsaracat (5 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> C'est vrai mais encore remettre la main à la poche



.... ou installer virtual box qui est gratuit...
je l'ai installé "pour voir" la semaine derniere, et c'est vraiment bien...


----------



## Meven (6 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ca dépend de l'utilisation , pour les jeux il n'y a pas photo , pour les petites choses (comme synchroniser un gps par exemple) , ca suffit largement .



Tout à fait. D'ailleurs va falloir que j'installe Bootcamp pour les jeux. que je jouisse pleinement de Dragon Age qui par moment ramouille.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

N'oublie pas de mettre les pilotes depuis ati et non ceux d'apple .


----------



## Meven (6 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> N'oublie pas de mettre les pilotes depuis ati et non ceux d'apple .



Oui c'est que j'ai cru comprendre !


----------



## hollowdeadoss (12 Janvier 2010)

Arg j'ai une question! 

J'ai Windows Vista sur mon ancien PC (qui a planté) mais dont j'avais bien payé la licence. 
Seul problème il était fourni de base avec mon PC, donc la version décrite en première page. 

Comment puis-je le réutiliser? En gravant ce Windows avec mon numéro de licence sur un DVD? 

J'ai bien le logiciel Parallel, compatible avec Windows 7 et Vista notamment donc avant de me prendre Windows 7 (version 2 PC) je comptais réutiliser mon Windows Vista juste pour pouvoir installer les logiciels dont j'ai vraiment besoin (Matlab notamment). 

PS: j'avais fait une sauvegarde de windows et une sauvegarde pour "réinstallation" comme indiqué lors de mon achat, c'est donc à partir de cela que je compte l'utiliser.


----------



## chafpa (12 Janvier 2010)

hollowdeadoss a dit:


> J'ai Windows Vista sur mon ancien PC (qui a planté) mais dont j'avais bien payé la licence.
> Seul problème il était fourni de base avec mon PC, donc la version décrite en première page.


Illégal de le récupérer


----------



## hollowdeadoss (12 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Illégal de le récupérer



Sérieux? :mouais: 
Incroyable sachant que je l'utiliserai que sur mon mac dorénavant, le PC étant out of order. 

Bon bah je sais ce qu'il me reste à faire


----------



## Pats16 (3 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

La carte vidéo de mon pc portable est morte mais le HDD est intègre. Existe t-il la possibilité technique de l'utiliser comme HDD externe sans installer windows sur le mac et ainsi faire tourner des programmes sous Vista.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Jellybass (8 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir une licence Windows 8, et je souhaitais apporter un rapide retour d'expérience à ce sujet. Voici quelques points à considérer si vous souhaitez acheter Windows 8 :

- Tous les Macs ne sont pas compatibles. Apple fournit une liste *ici*.

- Les licences 'Version complète', transferables d'une machine à l'autre, qui existaient pour Windows XP et Windows 7, n'existent plus. Il ne reste que deux types de licences : OEM (ausi appelées 'system builder', les moins chères) et mise à jour (plus chères).

- La principale nouveauté est que les licences OEM (précédemment liées de façon définitive à la première machine sur laquelle on les installe) sont maintenant transferables entre plusieurs ordinateurs vous appartenant. Cela ne signifie pas que vous pouvez utiliser une licence sur deux machines en même temps, en revanche, si vous installez Windows sur un MBP, puis décidez de changer de machine, vous pourrez réutiliser la même licence Windows OEM sur votre nouvelle machine, chose impossible jusqu'à Windows 7. (Source)


----------



## edd72 (8 Juin 2013)

Ce qui est illogique quand on considère ce qu'OEM signifie.


----------



## Jellybass (8 Juin 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Ce qui est illogique quand on considère ce qu'OEM signifie.



Absolument.


----------



## hogs (9 Juin 2013)

sans objet, à effacer


----------



## Gouvant85 (12 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que je peux installer Windows 8 version OEM en Bootcamp ? Ma machine est un MacBook air 2013.

En vous remerciant pour les réponses.

Gouvant


----------



## Jellybass (12 Juillet 2013)

Gouvant85 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que je peux installer Windows 8 version OEM en Bootcamp ? Ma machine est un MacBook air 2013.
> 
> ...



Oui, tout à fait. Il faudra juste transférer le contenu du DVD sur une clé USB avant installation. On trouve facilement des tutoriels pour le faire. Ou alors on peut utiliser un superdrive externe.


----------



## Gouvant85 (12 Juillet 2013)

Merci. Quelle différence y a-t-il entre Windows 8 pro et Windows 8 OEM ? Des restrictions sur cette dernière version ?


----------



## Jellybass (12 Juillet 2013)

Gouvant85 a dit:


> Merci. Quelle différence y a-t-il entre Windows 8 pro et Windows 8 OEM ? Des restrictions sur cette dernière version ?



Voir le reste de ce fil.


----------



## Gouvant85 (12 Juillet 2013)

Jellybass a dit:


> Voir le reste de ce fil.


OK. Merci encore.


----------



## Gouvant85 (13 Juillet 2013)

Jellybass a dit:


> Oui, tout à fait. Il faudra juste transférer le contenu du DVD sur une clé USB avant installation. On trouve facilement des tutoriels pour le faire. Ou alors on peut utiliser un superdrive externe.


Bonjour,
j'ai acheté la version OEM. Du DVD, je fais une clé USB. J'ai lancé Bootcamp, l'installation a commencé, j'ai mis le numéro d'activation comme demandé et après, pas moyen d'installer Windows 8 sur la partition vouée. J'ai essayé de nouveau, puis réessayé de la quatrième tentative le numéro d'activation est rejeté ! Que faire ? Pourquoi je n'ai pas pu installer Windows 8 ?
Si quelqu'un le courage de me répondre, merci.


----------



## Jellybass (13 Juillet 2013)

Gouvant85 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai acheté la version OEM. Du DVD, je fais une clé USB. J'ai lancé Bootcamp, l'installation a commencé, j'ai mis le numéro d'activation comme demandé et après, pas moyen d'installer Windows 8 sur la partition vouée. J'ai essayé de nouveau, puis réessayé de la quatrième tentative le numéro d'activation est rejeté ! Que faire ? Pourquoi je n'ai pas pu installer Windows 8 ?
> Si quelqu'un le courage de me répondre, merci.



Il faut formater la partition BootCamp via l'utilitaire d'installation de Windows (c'est l'un des icônes en bas de l'écran lorsque l'on doit choisir le volume d'installation). Il faut faire attention à ne pas formater le mauvais volume.

Quant au n° de série rejeté, là je n'ai pas d'autre solution à te suggérer que d'appeler Microsoft. Vérifie tout de même bien que tu as tapé le n° correctement - c'est tellement petit sur le papier que j'avais confondu les 8 et les B lors de l'installation.


----------



## Gouvant85 (13 Juillet 2013)

Jellybass a dit:


> Il faut formater la partition BootCamp via l'utilitaire d'installation de Windows (c'est l'un des icônes en bas de l'écran lorsque l'on doit choisir le volume d'installation). Il faut faire attention à ne pas formater le mauvais volume.
> 
> Quant au n° de série rejeté, là je n'ai pas d'autre solution à te suggérer que d'appeler Microsoft. Vérifie tout de même bien que tu as tapé le n° correctement - c'est tellement petit sur le papier que j'avais confondu les 8 et les B lors de l'installation.



Au temps pour moi. J'avais recopié le serial tellement il était petit, et quand j'ai recopié j'ai confondu un G avec un C Une erreur de débutant. Avec les caractères minuscules, j'ai l'impression qu'on provoque les erreurs

Mais bon, après m'être réjoui de l'acceptation du numéro d'activation, ça ne fonctionne pas quand même. J'arrive jusque dans la fenêtre d'installation de Windows où apparaissent les quatre partitions : en 1, partition efi (système) ; en 2, partition 2, là où se trouve Mac os X (je suppose vu la taille) ; en 3, une partition qui fait 619 mo (? Peut-être la partition de récupération) ; En 4, la partition de 93 Go où je veux installer Windows et qui a été créé par Boot Camp.

Je sélectionne cette dernière partition et une petite fenêtre apparaît où il est écrit : « Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné du style de partition GPT.
Windows ne peut pas être installé dans cet espace disque. Windows doit être installé dans une partition formater NTFS. »


Je clique alors sur option de lecteur (avancées). Ensuite je choisis le bouton Formater en ayant sélectionné la partition 4. 

Je formate cette dernière avec l'utilitaire Windows, et j'ai une petite fenêtre qui apparaît en surimpression et qui dit :  « cette partition peut contenir des applications ou fichiers importants fournis par le fabricant de votre ordinateur. Si vous formatez cette partition, les données stockées sur celles-ci seront perdues. »

Je clique OK. Visiblement ça formate (un cercle bleu tourne sur lui-même) mais après il est toujours impossible d'installer Windows. Quand je clique sur (Afficher les détails), apparaît une petite fenêtre avec toujours ce message : « Windows ne peut pas être installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné et du style de partition GPT. »

Alors que faire ? Ça commence à m'agacer

Merci si tu as des tuyaux.


----------



## Jellybass (13 Juillet 2013)

La procédure que tu décris est entièrement correcte. Je n'ai jamais vu ce message d'erreur (cela dit, j'ai installé Windows 8 sur un PC et non sur un Mac, mais avec Windows XP et 7, je n'ai jamais eu ce problème).

Il faudrait faire des recherches sur Internet, j'ai vu que des utilisateurs PC avaient le même problème que toi.

A moins que quelqu'un d'autre ait une idée...


----------



## Gouvant85 (14 Juillet 2013)

Jellybass a dit:


> La procédure que tu décris est entièrement correcte. Je n'ai jamais vu ce message d'erreur (cela dit, j'ai installé Windows 8 sur un PC et non sur un Mac, mais avec Windows XP et 7, je n'ai jamais eu ce problème).
> 
> Il faudrait faire des recherches sur Internet, j'ai vu que des utilisateurs PC avaient le même problème que toi.
> 
> A moins que quelqu'un d'autre ait une idée...


Ah oui, sur un PC pas de problème. Sur la majorité des Mac non plus (j'ai déjà installé sur mon iMac) à part sur le MacBook air 2013. J'ai fait quelques recherches sur Internet où on parle d'EFI_Boot et d'installation en mode EFI propre MacBook air 2013.

Là, je ne comprends pas. Je démarre en appuyant sur la touche Alt, mais je n'ai rien d'autre choix que de démarrer sur Mac OS X, sur restauration et 2 Windows (partition Boot Camp et la clé USB pour l'installation de Windows 8). Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe, quelque chose que je ne connais pas.

Alors si il y en a qui savent&#8230;

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h26 ----------

Pour résumer, quelqu'un peut-il me renseigner sur l'installation en mode Efi de Windows 8 sur le MacBook air 2013 ? Merci.


----------

